# Wenn Thrall einmal nicht mehr ist...



## searinus (28. September 2009)

Ich weiß es gibt wahrscheinlich schon XXXX von diesem threads gibt, aber ich will mal nur von der Horde, Thrall und Garrosh schreiben...

Zuerst: Garrosh wird nun der neue Kriegshäuptling (für alle die keine Ahnung haben, wer das ist: ER ist der Anführer der Horde, ein Imperator, der die Horde sowohl in den Krieg führen kann, als auch in den Frieden!), das wurde offiziell bestätigt und die Frage, die wir uns wahrscheinlich alle stellen: Was passiert mit Thrall?

Klar, die Gerüchte über den neuen Wächter könnten stimmen, allerdings kann man einen plötzlichen Tod, durch den Lichkönig oder Deathwing, nicht ausschließen.
(Der/die Wächter/in ist ein/e der mächtigsten Personen überhaupt, sie verteidigt Tirisfal (heute aber die eher ganz Azeroth) vor dem Bösen und sorgte ganz geheim für Ordnung, sie bezieht ihre Kraft aus einer Gruppe von mächtigen Magiern, wenn die Person am Ende ihrer Tage ist gibt sie die Kräfte wieder zurück und ein/e neue/r Wächter/in wird bestimmt!)

Garrosh und seine Sperre: Die Rede ist ebenalls von einer _Sperre_, die Nicht-Hordler von Orgrimmar fernhalten soll. Mit Nicht-Hordler sind laut Garrosh aber so gut wie alle Mitglieder der Horde gemeint, nur Orcs+Tauren dürfen scheinbar rein.
_Wie man sich das Ingame vorstellen soll ist unklar, aber ich denke man muss eine kleine Questreihe absolvieren und kann dann auch als Blutelf etc. nach Ogrimmar._

Die erste Frage: Warum? Wieso eine Sperre? Und wieso keine Trolle?
Ganz klar, Garrosh ist seit dem Schulterklopfer von Thrall in Nagrand ein brutaler Kriegsherr geworden, der dem Namen seines Vaters alle Ehre macht. Verständlich ist dabei, dass er Untote und Blutelfen aussperrt, denn sie sind die Leute, die mehr ihr eigenes Ding in der Horde machen und sicch eventuell gegen Garrosh auflehnen könnten.

Warum keine Trolle?
Dazu gibt es 3 mögliche Optionen:
1. Sie haben sich dem Zirkel des C. angeschlossen, ein Zusammenschluss aus Druiden.
Das könnte Garrosh eventuell nicht gefallen haben und naja...(Diese Option halte ich für unwahrscheinlich)
2. Die Trolle vertrauen Garrosh nicht mehr, sie bleiben zwar in der Horde, aber führen nicht seine Befehle aus. Sie wissen, dass Garrosh sie ins Verderben stürzen würde...(Vielleicht die eher logischere Lösung)
3. Buffed hat sich verschrieben...(Ebenfalls eine plausible Option  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

Was mit der Horde passieren wird ist unklar und dies sind sowieso nur Vermutungen, aber wie steht ihr zu der ganzen Sache? Wie stellt ihr euch das ganze Ingame vor?


Mfg

searinus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artemos (28. September 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das du eine Q machen musst ... für mich bedeutet das eher das alle NPC´s rausgeworfen wurden...

Mfg Arte


----------



## Barbossa94 (28. September 2009)

Schöne Infos


----------



## Casp (28. September 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> Garrosh und seine Sperre: Die Rede ist ebenalls von einer _Sperre_, die Nicht-Hordler von Orgrimmar fernhalten soll. Mit Nicht-Hordler sind laut Garrosh aber so gut wie alle Mitglieder der Horde gemeint, nur Orcs+Tauren dürfen scheinbar rein.
> _Wie man sich das Ingame vorstellen soll ist unklar, aber ich denke man muss eine kleine Questreihe absolvieren und kann dann auch als Blutelf etc. nach Ogrimmar._



Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gilt diese Sperre nur für einen bestimmten Teil Orgrimmars, das Herz quasi. 
Das mit den Trollen verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht... gehören doch genauso zur Horde wie die Tauren, bei Blutelfen und Untoten ist dies nicht der Fall.
Garrosh wirkt irgendwie fast wie ein Tyrann (-> Monarchie), der mit Gewalt und großer Machtausübung, ähnlich einer Diktatur, über sein Volk herrschen will. Thrall war da eher der Demokrat. Natürlich stark übertrieben dargestellt!


----------



## DenniBoy16 (28. September 2009)

klingt blöd für hordler

aber jetzt mal im ernst wo sollen wir sonst rumgammeln

wenn mitglieder der horde ausgeschlossen werden soll stormwind auch sperrgebiet für einige rassen werden^^


----------



## Maxugon (28. September 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gilt diese Sperre nur für einen bestimmten Teil Orgrimmars, das Herz quasi.
> Das mit den Trollen verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht... gehören doch genauso zur Horde wie die Tauren, bei Blutelfen und Untoten ist dies nicht der Fall.
> Garrosh wirkt irgendwie fast wie ein Tyrann (-> Monarchie), der mit Gewalt und großer Machtausübung, ähnlich einer Diktatur, über sein Volk herrschen will. Thrall war da eher der Demokrat. Natürlich stark übertrieben dargestellt!


Tal der Stärke (Bank ,usw.) soll erhalten bleiben , nur die Kriegshalle + ein neues extra Gebiet soll versperrt bleiben , soweit ich weiß...


----------



## VallovShatt (28. September 2009)

Die werden se einfach vergessen haben. Weiß auch nicht wieso, vielleicht weils recht wenig Trolle unter den Spieler gibt. Ich vergess die auch ab und zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaub das mit der ganzen Sperre iwie nicht. Sonst beklagen sich Tauren und Orcs dass ihnen ne Questreihe verwährt bleibt und die andern beklagen sich weil se nicht nach og reinkommen wies ihnen passt. 

Im Übrigen sollte man auch nicht ständig irgendwelche ungelegten Eier ausbrüten. 
Als die ersten Bilder und Berichte von der Wotlk-entwicklung rauskamen sind doch auch die schönsten Gerüchte rausgekommen. Und nachher ist doch alles anders geworden.


----------



## Grongrimm (28. September 2009)

Lokthar! raus mit den untraubaren!

ORCS FTW!

blutelfen=gay=du kommst nit ren!


----------



## torcida (28. September 2009)

glaub nicht das das mit der sperre was wird, aber sehe bestimmt lustig aus wenn dort ein troll steht und der gunzer sagt: ey, du kommst hier nisch rein!^^

aber naja, freue mich über jegliche weitere information 

mfg


----------



## Eltruand (28. September 2009)

Ich denke mir, die Trolle auch "rausgeworfen" weil die ja in der Vergangenheit als eher untreues Volk bekannt waren. Nur die Darkspear Trolls gehör(t)en zur Horde, die restlichen Trolle sind ja böse. Deshalb dachte sich Garrosh: "Hey, die könnten vllt. auch böse werden. Am besten ich werf die erstma raus... Die können ja später immernoch ihre Vertrauenswürdigkeit beweisen (z.B. durch eine Q[oder auch nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

])

Thrall wird bestimmt einfach nur sagen: "Hey Leute, ich hab kein' Bock mehr auf die Horde! Is mir doch etwas zu stressig! Ich geh einfach auf die GM-Insel und angel da n' bisschen, bis sich das mit dem Krieg beruhigt hat!"

das ist meine Meinung zu den kommenden Geschehnissen! ; )


----------



## Zuvo (28. September 2009)

wäre doch schön ma son ne sperre können alle gernen nach uc komme ist sowieso schöner als das olle OG^^
aber ich mag garrosh auch net dann hat die horde genau son dämlichen anführer wie die allianz (varian wrym oder wie der heißt^^)
naja ma gucken was auf die ptr´s kommt und was blizz noch für infos gibt


----------



## Kranktroy36 (28. September 2009)

Ich finde es irgendwie voll beknackt das Garrosh Kriegshäuptling wird . Wer will das eigentlich und warum muss das sein ?? Thrall ist doch voll gut ! Und was soll das mit dieser "Sperre"  ??? Wer bei Blizz denkt sich so einen Müll aus? ich hoffe das alles was man bis jetzt von cataclysm gehört hat, nur erstunken und erlogen war (bis auf Goblins und Worge ), denn ich finde alles DOOF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VallovShatt (28. September 2009)

Kranktroy36 schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie voll beknackt das Garrosh Kriegshäuptling wird . Wer will das eigentlich und warum muss das sein ?? Thrall ist doch voll gut ! Und was soll das mit dieser "Sperre"  ??? Wer bei Blizz denkt sich so einen Müll aus? ich hoffe das alles was man bis jetzt von cataclysm gehört hat, nur erstunken und erlogen war (bis auf Goblins und Worge ), denn ich finde alles DOOF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich ham sich zu viele Allys beschwert, dass sie den Arschlochherrscher abbekomen ham und nu bekommt die Horde halt das Gegenstück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (28. September 2009)

Kranktroy36 schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie voll beknackt das Garrosh Kriegshäuptling wird . Wer will das eigentlich und warum muss das sein ?? Thrall ist doch voll gut ! Und was soll das mit dieser "Sperre"  ??? Wer bei Blizz denkt sich so einen Müll aus? ich hoffe das alles was man bis jetzt von cataclysm gehört hat, nur erstunken und erlogen war (bis auf Goblins und Worge ), denn ich finde alles DOOF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gut dann hör doch auf, wir freuen uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige was für mich keinen SInn ergibt: Wieso sollten die Tauren mit  Garrosh noch was zu tun haben nachdem garrosh Cairne töten liess?


----------



## phipush1 (28. September 2009)

ihr hordler tut mir echt leid.....

ich mein es reicht ja schon das wir einen trottel als anführer haben.Jetz auch noch ihr!

/vote für Jaina als Kanzlerin von Sturmwind und /vote für Thrall als Kriegshäuptling!


----------



## searinus (28. September 2009)

Seit Blizzard negative Reaktionen von Spielerseits bekommen hat lässt sie das mit Cairns Tod wohl eher sein...


----------



## Sundarkness (28. September 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> gut dann hör doch auf, wir freuen uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ja das frage ich mich auch immer ^^


----------



## Valnarr (28. September 2009)

Es gibt dinge in WoW, was Schneesturm einfach belassen sollte, dies wäre hier der Fall... 
Wenn sie so scharf sind alles über den haufen zu werfen sollten sie, dies bei der Allianz machen und zwar sollte man dort Jaina als Königin nehmen. <.< Aber gut... mal schauen was kommt.


----------



## searinus (28. September 2009)

Vielleicht ist das ganze gar nicht mal so schlecht...
Kann ja auch sein, dass Thrall wiederkommt mitten in der neuen Erweiterung...


----------



## VallovShatt (28. September 2009)

Wieso es Garrosh werden soll is mir auch ein Rätsel. Also wenn er von Thrall zum Nachfolger ernannt werden sollte, weil er ja evtl. Wächter von Tirisfal wird, dann doch nur unter Drogeneinfluss. Das ist die einzig logische Erklärung. Er muss doch einsehen dass Garrosh noch grün hinter den Ohren ist, ohne Verstand arbeitet und über keinerlei diplomatische Fähigkeiten verfügt.
Da sitzen im Thronsaal doch schon genug Alternativen. Vol'jin und diverse Berater. Oder nehme man Cairne (er müsste zu dieser Entscheidung ja noch leben), oder vielleicht sein Sohn Baine.


----------



## Casp (28. September 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Wieso es Garrosh werden soll is mir auch ein Rätsel. Also wenn er von Thrall zum Nachfolger ernannt werden sollte, weil er ja evtl. Wächter von Tirisfal wird, dann doch nur unter Drogeneinfluss. Das ist die einzig logische Erklärung. Er muss doch einsehen dass Garrosh noch grün hinter den Ohren ist, ohne Verstand arbeitet und über keinerlei diplomatische Fähigkeiten verfügt.
> Da sitzen im Thronsaal doch schon genug Alternativen. Vol'jin und diverse Berater. Oder nehme man Cairne (er müsste zu dieser Entscheidung ja noch leben), oder vielleicht sein Sohn Baine.



Richtig... Garrosh ist halt mal so die falsche Wahl. Was für ein Verhältnis haben er und Thrall überhaupt?


----------



## Droyale (28. September 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Wieso es Garrosh werden soll is mir auch ein Rätsel. Also wenn er von Thrall zum Nachfolger ernannt werden sollte, weil er ja evtl. Wächter von Tirisfal wird, dann doch nur unter Drogeneinfluss. Das ist die einzig logische Erklärung. Er muss doch einsehen dass Garrosh noch grün hinter den Ohren ist, ohne Verstand arbeitet und über keinerlei diplomatische Fähigkeiten verfügt.
> Da sitzen im Thronsaal doch schon genug Alternativen. Vol'jin und diverse Berater. Oder nehme man Cairne (er müsste zu dieser Entscheidung ja noch leben), oder vielleicht sein Sohn Baine.


definitiv, die haben wohl thrall was in den drink gemischt


----------



## VallovShatt (28. September 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Richtig... Garrosh ist halt mal so die falsche Wahl. Was für ein Verhältnis haben er und Thrall überhaupt?



Verhältnis... ähm. 1. glaub ich dass Thrall sich für ihn verantwortlich fühlt weils halt der Sohn seines besten Freundes ist. 2. Garrosh ist der Anführer der Kriegshymmnenoffensive (ich denk mal durch Groms Erbe, nicht weil Garrosh dafür geeignet wäre). Und daher ist er grad halt unglaublich wichtig und latscht halt mim Thrall mit wenn in Nordend was am laufen ist.
So ganz grob mal


----------



## Geroniax (28. September 2009)

nun warum Garrosh Warchief wird? Antwort:

Menschen Boss - Varian Wrynn - ist ein Mensch
Nachtelfen Boss - Tyrannde Wisperwind - ist eine Nachtelfe
Zwergen Boss - Magni Bronzebart - ist ein Zwerg
Draenei Boss - Velen - ist ein Draenei
Gnom Boss - ... - Ist halt ein Gnom^^

Tauren Boss - Cairne Bluthuf (noch) - ist ein Taure
Troll Boss - Vol'jin - ist ein Troll
Verlassenen Boss - Sylvannas - ist eine Verlassene
Blutelfen Boss - Lor'Thema - ist ein Blutelf

So die Ork's... Baine Bluthuf - ein Taure (als anführer der Orks?)
                     Vol'jin - ein Troll (der eh schon seine Trolle hat)
                     Garrosh - aha ein Ork und momentan Arbeitslos.


Mfg. GerOniAx


----------



## Casp (28. September 2009)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Garrosh - aha ein Ork und momentan Arbeitslos.



So simpel gestrickt ist die Warcraft-Lore nun wirklich nicht... und gibt ja gar nicht noch andere Orcs, hm?


----------



## Geroniax (28. September 2009)

Welche anderen Orks denn? Willst du irgendso ein Botschafter oder Diplomat der in WoW nichtmal ein Namen hat als Warchief? Oder vlt die Oma von Thrall? Es tut mir ja leid aber so jemanden aus dem Fingersauegn geht schlecht. Ich würde ja noch spontan Drek'thar nennen aber der kommt wohl aus seinem Alterac nicht raus.

Garrosh ist wohl oder übel der perfekte Kanidat. Zudem befürchte ich auch das Thrall der neue Tirisfal Wächter wird. Immerhin brauchen wir jemand wie Tirion oder ggf. Darion der uns gegen das Böse anführt.


----------



## Scane (28. September 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> So simpel gestrickt ist die Warcraft-Lore nun wirklich nicht... und gibt ja gar nicht noch andere Orcs, hm?



Wenn wir Saurfang nehmen wipen die allys nurnoch bei den Städteraids, da bleibt dann halt nicht mehr so viel über. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geroniax (28. September 2009)

Scane schrieb:


> Wenn wir Saurfang nehmen wipen die allys nurnoch bei den Städteraids, da bleibt dann halt nicht mehr so viel über.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




1. Ist Sauerfang (bzw. sein Buff wenn er Critet) nicht mehr so OP.
2. Wenn der Tank Crit immun ist (was ein guter Raider sein sollte) dann ist auch hier ein Kill möglich
3. Bezweifel ich eh das Sauerfang ein Warchief wird. Er würde genauso Aggresiv sein wie Garrosh. Warum? Ich denke mal wegen seinen Sohnemann.


----------



## Jiwari (28. September 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> [...]
> 1. Sie haben sich dem Zirkel des C. angeschlossen, ein Zusammenschluss aus Druiden.
> Das könnte Garrosh eventuell nicht gefallen haben und naja...(Diese Option halte ich für unwahrscheinlich)
> [...]



Es gibt bereits mehrere Tauren welche sich dem Zirkel angeschlossen haben, würde diese wohl ebenso "verdächtig" machen wie die Trolle.

Würde also ebenfalls eher von Punkt 2 oder 3 ausgehen.


Aber das Thrall der neue Wächter von Tirisfal werden soll halte ich für eine genauso lächerliche Entscheidung wie Katholische Kühe... Ich meine Heilige Kühe, wo kommen wir denn da hin? Aber ich weiß schon... alles nur eine Verkaufstaktik um sich eine weitere Kunden Spate zu sichern! Welch' Hindu-Gamer kann denn bei einer Heiligen Kuh schon nein sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## torcida (28. September 2009)

jetzt mal im ernst, was hat jetzt ne heilige kuh mit der frage des TE zu tun?


und sauerfangs sohn ist zwar gestorben, aber warum sollte er agressiv sein?
er ist stolz auf seinen sohn da er einen ehrenhaften tot gefunden hat so wie es sich jeder orc vorstellt^^


----------



## Geroniax (28. September 2009)

Jiwari schrieb:


> ... alles nur eine Verkaufstaktik um sich eine weitere Kunden Spate zu sichern! Welch' Hindu-Gamer kann denn bei einer Heiligen Kuh schon nein sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



xD

naja das mit den Heiligen Kühen könnte auch einfach am neuen (bzw. Zukünftige Tauren Boss) liegen. 
Muss ja nicht heißen nur weil Papi tot ist das Baine zum Obermotz wird. immerhin gammelt der mit lvl 40 oder so im lvl 10er Taurenstart Gebiet und braucht hilfe bei lvl 6er Schweinemenschen.

Kann ja sein das Cairne ein verschollenen Sohn hat, der von Tirion gefunden und aufgeogen wurde, und nun mit gezückter Bubble durch die Prärie stampft.


----------



## Taoru (28. September 2009)

Wenn man bedenkt, dass der Streit zwischen Horde und Allianz einen Höhepunkt erreichen soll mit dem Addon, dann ist Garrosh schon eine logische Wahl.
Auch wenn er wahrscheinlich die Hälfte der Horde in den Tod schickt, weil er keine Ahnung von Taktik hat...
Außer er nimmt bis Cataclysm Unterrichtsstunden bei Thrall.
Sonst müssen wir alle an der Front verrecken. *g*


----------



## Geroniax (28. September 2009)

torcida schrieb:


> jetzt mal im ernst, was hat jetzt ne heilige kuh mit der frage des TE zu tun?
> 
> 
> und sauerfangs sohn ist zwar gestorben, aber warum sollte er agressiv sein?
> er ist stolz auf seinen sohn da er einen ehrenhaften tot gefunden hat so wie es sich jeder orc vorstellt^^




naja stimmt die Grünen Tiken ja was anders. Aber vielleicht trauert er ja auch mit Cataclysm und kann es nur nicht so zeigen und haut sich 'ne Axt an den Kopf. Frag mich mehr über Baumschmuser da habe ich mehr ahnung. Vielleicht stoß dem Sauerfang ja noch was in EK zu und es gibt dann keine Saurenfänge mehr.


----------



## Zhiala (28. September 2009)

Also wenn jemand Warchief wird dann doch wohl nicht dieser Vollpfosten Garrosh...erstmal zuschlagen und dann feststellen das er gaaanz tief ins Klo gegriffen hat und vielleicht dann mal das Hirn einschalten? Oder zu Thrall rennen und dem die Ohren vollheulen?
Saurfang wär jedenfalls besser geeignet und das er irgendwas unüberlegtes tut glaub ich weniger. Er hat Garrosh ja schon angedroht ihn zu töten wenn er versuchen sollte die Orks wieder "böse" zu machen.

was nun wirklich kommt weiß noch keiner außer denen die dran arbeiten und so will ich mich mal noch nicht aufregen, wird noch genug Zeit dazu sein wenn es echte Fakten gibt und nicht nur Vermutungen und Gerüchte.


----------



## torcida (28. September 2009)

Geroniax schrieb:


> naja stimmt die Grünen Tiken ja was anders. Aber vielleicht trauert er ja auch mit Cataclysm und kann es nur nicht so zeigen und haut sich 'ne Axt an den Kopf. Frag mich mehr über Baumschmuser da habe ich mehr ahnung. Vielleicht stoß dem Sauerfang ja noch was in EK zu und es gibt dann keine Saurenfänge mehr.




glaub nicht das ein ork wie sauerfang um seinen sohn trauert, wie du es schon sagtest die orcs ticken anders als wir

aber das mit ihm vielleicht was passiert wäre möglich aber hoffen wir mal nicht^^


----------



## lord just (28. September 2009)

also ersteinmal weiß man noch überhaupt nicht, was noch in der wotlk lore passieren wird. was wird im kampf gegen arthas passieren? wird thrall vielleicht irgendeine erkenntniss haben, dass gewalt jetzt doch ersteinmal der geeignetere weg ist oder wird garrosh erkennen, dass gewalt allein zu nix bringt und man auch diplomatisch vorgehen muss?.

man weiß es einfach nicht.

ansonsten zu den wächtern von tirisfal

man darf die neuen nicht mit den alten vergleichen.

bei den alten gab es nur magier und einen wächter, der die größte macht von allen hatte. bei den neuen gibt nicht den einen wächter, sondern bisher nur verschiedene wächter, der verschiedenen magiearten. so gibt es magier, priester, paladine, schamanen, druiden usw.

ansonsten wird auch nicht thrall als der neue große wächter gehandelt, sondern ein halb ork - halb draenei der schon jetzt die mächte der elemente und die magie beherrscht und die mächte des lichts erlernt. sprich der ist schon jetzt magier und schamane zu gleich und lernt jetzt noch priester und paladin um im anschluss noch das druidentum zu erforschen um so dann alle magiearten zu beherrschen.


----------



## Jiwari (28. September 2009)

torcida schrieb:


> jetzt mal im ernst, was hat jetzt ne heilige kuh mit der frage des TE zu tun?
> [...]



Lies dir meinen Text noch einmal durch und du wirst vielleicht von selbst darauf kommen inwiefern das mit der Frage des TE zusammenhängt.


Spoiler



Was ich lediglich aussagte war das ich es für eine lächerlich Entscheidung halte Thrall zum Wächter des Ordens zu machen, ebenso lächerlich wie die Entscheidung das Tauren sich dem Heiligen Licht zu wenden, zugegeben, davon habe ich mich etwas mitreißen lassen und bin noch ein wenig weiter darauf herumgeritten als nötig, jedoch hatte diese Antwort ihre Wurzeln in einer der Theorien des TE und zwar das Thrall Wächter wird. Und außerdem habe ich mich bereits davor einer Frage des TE zugewandt, da wird ein Fünkchen spam wohl noch vertretbar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Geroniax schrieb:


> [...]
> naja das mit den Heiligen Kühen könnte auch einfach am neuen (bzw. Zukünftige Tauren Boss) liegen.
> Muss ja nicht heißen nur weil Papi tot ist das Baine zum Obermotz wird. immerhin gammelt der mit lvl 40 oder so im lvl 10er Taurenstart Gebiet und braucht hilfe bei lvl 6er Schweinemenschen.
> 
> Kann ja sein das Cairne ein verschollenen Sohn hat, der von Tirion gefunden und aufgeogen wurde, und nun mit gezückter Bubble durch die Prärie stampft.


Dreht sich für mich nicht um die Geschichtliche Umsetzung sondern um die Vorstellung an sich.


----------



## torcida (28. September 2009)

ob nun thrall wächter wird weis ich persöhnlich nicht, aber warum das lächerlich sein soll versteh ich grad nicht
das mit den tauren passt natürlich nicht von ihrer geschichte zusammen das sie paladine und priester werden, aber jede geschichte geht weiter sowie der tauren und sie erlernen den weg des lichtes

aber klar steckt hinter dem nur verkaufgier^^


btt: ob das passiert weis man ja noch nicht, und es wurde auch noch garnichts bestätigt


----------



## Tandial (28. September 2009)

Garrosh<--- ein aufgeblasener blinder idiot

Grommash hätte sich für ihn geschämt und Thrall übernimmt das für seinen Bruder...

Thrall stirbt nicht, er wird zum neuen  wächter von tirisfal, wer aufjedenfall stirbt ist Cairne Bluthuf
durch einen trick/hinterhalt/verrat/verschwörung durch ratet ma wen???
richtig Garrosh

nun beginnt die horde gleichermaßen wie die allianz immer mehr verräter hervor zu bringen


----------



## Casp (28. September 2009)

Tandial schrieb:


> durch einen trick/hinterhalt/verrat/verschwörung durch ratet ma wen???
> richtig Garrosh
> 
> nun beginnt die horde gleichermaßen wie die allianz immer mehr verräter hervor zu bringen



Beweise bitte!?


----------



## VallovShatt (28. September 2009)

Is doch scheiß egal zu welchem Volk der Häuptling gehört. Horde sollte schließlich Horde sein. das heißt alle 5 Völker und muss nicht von nem orc regiert erden.

Aber Saurfang is ne gute Idee. Der wäre 100 mal besser. Wo isn der agressiv? Man schaue sich mal in der Kriegshymmnenfeste um da sieht man wie sich Garrosh und der Alte streiten. 
Da versucht Saurfang dem Bub ein bisschen Weisheit zu vermitteln. Agressiv wird er erst (wenn man es so nennen darf) als er mekrt dass Garrosh ein störrisches dummes Kind ist im iwie nicht zuhören will.


----------



## TheStormrider (28. September 2009)

Alles ganz falsch!!

Cairne stirbt an Altersschwäche, Jaina wird die neue Wächterin von Tirisfal, Thrall ihr Berater und Garrosh trinkt das Blut eines Pitlords und übernimmt danach die Führung der Horde.

Wrynn denkt sich einen neuen Schlachtplan aus, weil er gegen Fellmonster in seiner Allianz ist, während Sylvanas daraum trauert, dass sie nicht mit Thrall zusammenleben kann, weil dieser Jaina geheiratet hat. 

Cairnes Sohn Baine versucht jetzt, Garrosh von seinem Blutrausch zu erlösen. 

Malfurion erwacht wird durch einen Liebeszauber an Maiev gebunden, die ihn aber nur benutzt um einen neuen Racheplan gegen Deathwing zu beginnen. Tyrande schließt sich daher - in Trauer - der Horde an und bringt mit einigen anderen Nachtelfen den Trollen das Druidentum bei. 

Die Zwerge sind übelst betrunken, und die Blutelfen sehen in Deathwing eine neue Magiequelle, dadurch gibts wieder viele Abtrünnige, die sich - wie damals Kael'thas bei Illidan - nun Deathwing und Kumpanen anschließen.


Hoffe ich hab niemanden vergessen.
MfG Stormrider


P.S. Alle Angaben sind ohne Gewähr und enthalten Möglicherweise Spuren von Erdnüssen und Ironie.


----------



## Hungertod (28. September 2009)

TheStormrider schrieb:


> P.S. Alle Angaben sind ohne Gewähr und enthalten Möglicherweise Spuren von Erdnüssen und Ironie.





Oh mein Gott, es sind Erdnüsse!

btt: Garrosh wäre die denkbar schlechteste Besetzung für den Krieghäubtling, aber leider wird genau das sehr wahrscheinlich eintreten.
Mit etwas Glück wird dann auch mal Varian zu was nutze, nach dem ersten Catalysm Raid tötet er Garrosh, geht dabei selbst drauf, Jaina und Thrall werden das Regententraumpaar, und alle sind glücklich, bis auf die PVP-Leute, aber die sind eh egal


----------



## Kor Nanib (28. September 2009)

Was ich net verstehe bei allen sachen was nicht so gut ist in der story also was blödes wie das nen dummer Orc Kriegshäuptling wird und der gute geht da heult ihr rum nä? aber wenn ihr nen buch liest und da vielleicht eine hauptperson stirbt schreien auch net gleich alle der autor hat keine ahnung was er macht der ist voll blöd da nimst man hin nä? (das hinkt nen bischen aber ich glaube jeder weiß worauf ich hinaus will oder hm ich schreibs lieber hin gibt ja bekanntlich net so helle köppe hier =P) also nur weil was "böses" (damit ist etwas gemeint was nicht zu einem happy end führen würde) ist es net gleich scheiße sowas gehört zu geschichten dazu damits spannend bleibt


----------



## DenniBoy16 (29. September 2009)

Kor schrieb:


> Was ich net verstehe bei allen sachen was nicht so gut ist in der story also was blödes wie das nen dummer Orc Kriegshäuptling wird und der gute geht da heult ihr rum nä? aber wenn ihr nen buch liest und da vielleicht eine hauptperson stirbt schreien auch net gleich alle der autor hat keine ahnung was er macht der ist voll blöd da nimst man hin nä? (das hinkt nen bischen aber ich glaube jeder weiß worauf ich hinaus will oder hm ich schreibs lieber hin gibt ja bekanntlich net so helle köppe hier =P) also nur weil was "böses" (damit ist etwas gemeint was nicht zu einem happy end führen würde) ist es net gleich scheiße sowas gehört zu geschichten dazu damits spannend bleibt



hmmm klingt eig logisch

aber ich glaube das bufed oder blizz da rumspinnen
und wenn nicht werden sie da trotzdem nich alles so extrem verändern


----------



## Mondokawaki (29. September 2009)

Es gab gibt und wird nur einen Anführer der Horde geben: 

1.SAURFANG
2.Saurfang lässt Thrall Cairn usw nur regieren weil er keine Lust hat.
3. Wenn Saurfang spricht hört die Horde zu.
4. Saurfang ist auch der inoffizielle Anführer der Allianz und der Titanen sowie seiner ehemaligen Rennmauszucht (heute bekannt als die alten Götter)
5. Der Lichking trägt Saurfangs Rüstung aus Kindertagen, nur kommt er damit nicht klar



Hochlord Saurfang the one and only


----------



## Faransol (29. September 2009)

Ich hab mal ne anregung zu einer kleinen Diskusion.

Was wird aus Vol'jin? Der dürfte ja eigentlich auch nicht mehr im inneren von Orgrimar sein da er nicht zur "wahren" Horde gehört (obwol Trolle die 2. verbündeten der Orcs waren).

Oder Kriegen Trolle sogar ihre eigete Hauptstadt, bei Zalandar? (die eigentliche Hauptstadt der Trolle) Evt wird diese (noch) kleine Dorf ja ausgebaut und erfreut sich bei Cataclysm eine grosse Stadt zu sein.

Oder kommt man ins innere von OG mit dem Ruf bei Orgrimar und Thunderbluff (sry vergess den deutschen Namen immer von dieser Stadt) Ehrfürchtig rein?

Was denkt ihr? Würd mich echt freuen wenn hier eine kleine Diskusion entstehen würde.

MFG Fara


----------



## Strader (29. September 2009)

Ich darf auch mal ein bissl Gedankenspielereien äußern:^^


Garrosh ist nun Kriegshäuptling. 
Thrall geht in die Scherbenwelt, um das Schamanentum weiter zu studieren und seine Wurzeln (Volk)zu finden.

Arthas gewinnt nach dem Fall des Lichkönigs die Gewalt über seinen Körper und seinen Willen zurück, geht zurück nach Lorderon und baut sein Königreich wieder auf.
Jaina wird Ihm dabei zur Seite stehen, Arthas heiraten und somit Königin von Lorderon.

Die Verlassenen hingegen verlassen UnderCity in Richtung Nordend, um dem Menschenkönigreich Lorderon einen Neuanfang zu ermöglichen und finden in den Ruinen der Festung des Lichkings Ihre neue Heimat.

Den Blutelfen werden Ihre Taten vergeben, da Sie nun vom Joch ihres Prinzen befreit sind und finden den Weg zurück in die Allianz.
Das alte Zerwüfnis zwischen Dunkelelfen und Blutelfen (altes Streitthema Nutzung von Magie) wird von Seiten der Dunkelelfen vergeben und beide Völker finden wieder zueinander.

Die Gnome werden mit Hilfe der Alliierten endlich Ihre alte Hauptstadt Gnomeregan zurückerobern und das Exil in der Stadt Eisenschmiede beenden (ist ja schon bekannt).


Das sollte genug Gedankenspielerei gewesen sein; wäre vll. nicht schlecht, wenn einiges wirklich umgesetzt werden würde.  ;-)

MfG


----------



## Faransol (29. September 2009)

Strader schrieb:


> Die Gnome werden mit Hilfe der Alliierten endlich Ihre alte Hauptstadt Gnomeregan zurückerobern und das Exil in der Stadt Eisenschmiede beenden (ist ja schon bekannt).



Das ist bekannt?^^

Cool dann könnten Trolle wirklich auch eine eigene Hauptstadt kreigen.

Atm... Menschen-> SW
Zwergen-> IF
N811-> Darnasus
Dranei-> Exodar

Undeads-> UC
Blut11->SM
Tauren->TB
Orcs OG->

somit sind noch gnome und Trolle übrig.... und wenn Gnome jetzt Ihre Hauptstadt Gnomeregan zurück kriegen... wärs doch auch gut möglich das Trolle nun auch ne eigene Stadt bekommen oder?


----------



## MoonFrost (29. September 2009)

vote4 battlerezz auf Ner'Zhul... DEN NEUEN / ALTEN ANFÜHRER DER HORDE!!!


----------



## Stan (29. September 2009)

Also das Garosh Kriegshäuptling wird hat wohl den Hintergrund, dass Blizz will das der Kampf Horde - Allianz angeheizt wird. Deswegen haben sie ja auch den Köning Vryn geholt.


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

my 2 cents dazu:

es hat rollenspielhintergründe.
Thrall hat keinen klan, er wurde von menschen aufgezogen; hat also auch deren verhalten erlernt.
er ist ein schamane. orkklans werden aber von häuptlingen regiert, die schamanen als berater nutzen.
zudem gibt es sehr viele clans und die streitigkeiten sind groß.
das thrall mit dein feinden von damals verhandelt mag zwar weise sein, doch er stößt seinem volk damit vor den kopf.
Garrosch bietet hier einen anlaufpunkt, denn er verspricht krieg.
(aber wahrscheinlich wird er so blöd wie sein vater sein und dämonenblut saufen)

Saurfang wird keine ansprüche stellen, er agiert als treuer kamerad und hat keinen machthunger.


----------



## Nasiria (29. September 2009)

VallovShatt schrieb:


> Er muss doch einsehen dass Garrosh noch grün hinter den Ohren ist



Tolles Wortspiel übrigens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





TheStormrider schrieb:


> Die Zwerge sind übelst betrunken



Da hab ich mich weggeschmissen. Simpel aber SEHR präzise.



Cysiaron schrieb:


> er ist ein schamane. orkklans werden aber von häuptlingen regiert, die schamanen als berater nutzen.



Miiieep, Ner'zul als oberster Anführer der Horde war auch Schamane, außerdem gab es schon damals Schamanen als Anführer der Klans, nur waren es nicht so viele, da es für die meisten zu anstrengend war sowohl den Posten des Häuptlings inne zu haben, als auch noch mit den Geistern zu sprechen.



Aber mal wieder zum Thema: Ich versteh immernoch nicht, wie Garrosh an die Seite von Thrall gekommen ist. Er hat ihm einen Patscher auf die Schulter gegeben und plötzlich ist aus dem weinerlichen Garrosh ein extrem aggressiver, blindwütiger Krieger geworden, wie passt das?
Dass Thrall Orgrimmar verlässt hab ich mich schon abgefunden, ebenso mit dem Tod von Cairne (Mensch ich will dabei sein, oder wenigstens ein Ingame-Video haben), aber mit Garrosh würd ich nicht klarkommen... gut, als Blutelfe müsste ich das auch nicht (Verfechterin der Familie Sonnenwanderer).


----------



## Artherk (29. September 2009)

ob ich jetz beim nächsten raid thrall oder garrosh töte is mir einerlei


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

Garrosh ist hellscreams sohn. thrall sieht seinen vater in ihm.
und nachdem Gul´dan mit seinem schattenrat so einiges verbockt hatte (hexer, i know) haben orks wieder zu den prinzipien von ehre und stärke zurückgefunden.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. September 2009)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> [...]es hat rollenspielhintergründe.[...]


Ich denke das nichtmal unbedingt und wage mich mal die Behauptung aufzustellen, dass es nur so von Blizz entschieden wurde, um das Gameplay zu erweitern.
Denn Blizz selbst hat ja in der Vergangenheit schon mehrfach mal angedeutet, dass der Konflikt zwischen Allianz und Horde zu weit aus dem Blickwinkel verschwunden ist. Deshalb wollen sie diesen Konflikt wieder mehr in den Mittelpunkt bringen und dies auch storytechnisch begründen. Es wurde ja schon durch die Rückkehr Varian Wrynns eingeleitet, wodurch die Allianz wieder einen Herrscher erhalten hat, der einen sehr starken Hass auf die Horde hat. Solange jedoch der Kriegshäuptlich der Horde recht diplomatisch bleibt - so wie Thrall es tut - schwelt dieser Konflikt nun nur sehr einseitig von der Allianz herüber. Wird Thrall nun durch einen Orc ersetzt der wilder ist und einen Hass gegen die Allianzvölker hegt, so kann dieser Konflikt zwischen Allianz und Horde wieder richtig aufflammen... und wer wäre da besser geeignet als Garrosh? Man weiss ja nicht was Blizz in Zukunft vor hat, aber ich denke es wird womöglich in Richtung "offener Krieg" gehen. Die ganzen neuen Schlachtfelder und das "Belagerungsgedöns" weisst ja schon sehr stark darauf hin.



phipush1 schrieb:


> [...]/vote für Jaina als Kanzlerin von Sturmwind und /vote für Thrall als Kriegshäuptling!


Genau das wird niemals passieren, denn es würde in genau die entgegengesetzte Richtung zielen, die Blizz im Kopf hat. Würde Thrall Kriegshäuptling bleiben und Jaina die Herrscherin über die Allianz, dann würde der Konflikt zwischen Horde und Allianz irgendwann komplett in der Versenkung verschwinden.


----------



## BasiGorgo (29. September 2009)

> Arthas gewinnt nach dem Fall des Lichkönigs die Gewalt über seinen Körper und seinen Willen zurück, geht zurück nach Lorderon und baut sein Königreich wieder auf.
> Jaina wird Ihm dabei zur Seite stehen, Arthas heiraten und somit Königin von Lorderon.



kann nicht funzen denn tirion hat arthas herz zerstört also das letzte was ih an seine menschlichkeit(in mangel eines besseren wortes) band


----------



## Faransol (29. September 2009)

Cysiaron schrieb:


> Garrosh ist hellscreams sohn. thrall sieht seinen vater in ihm.
> und nachdem Gul´dan mit seinem schattenrat so einiges verbockt hatte (hexer, i know) haben orks wieder zu den prinzipien von ehre und stärke zurückgefunden.



Gromm Hellscream mag zwar die Orcs von dem Dämonenblut befreit haben, aber hat er sie nicht auch dazu verleitet das Blut zu trinken?... wenn nicht hab ich irgend n durcheinander^^

Aber trotzdem versteh ich nicht warum jetzt nich Vol'jin über Orgrimar "regieren" darf. (nur weil er kein Orc is vielleicht?).. Schliesslich war er Thrall um einiges treuer als der kleine Hellscream.

Sowie auch nicht warum denn die verdammten Trolle das innere von OG nicht betreten dürfen... schliesslich waren sie vor den Tauren bei der "Horde".

und wer hält es für möglich das Trolle ihre eigene Hauptstadt kriegen? 

Was mich auf Allianzen seite auch noch Interresiert, was wird wohl aus Vrynn. So wie ich das sehe (bin da nicht gut informier) ist er eher auch ein schlechter "Herrscher". Es könnte sein das er von seinem eigenem Volk gestürzt wird und dann wer anderst regiert, evt Jiana. Oder Medivh (is er nun tot oder nicht?)


----------



## Strader (29. September 2009)

BasiGorgo schrieb:


> kann nicht funzen denn tirion hat arthas herz zerstört also das letzte was ih an seine menschlichkeit(in mangel eines besseren wortes) band



Wann soll das denn passiert sein??

Habe davon nichts gehört oder gelesen; kann auch sein, dass ich das was verpasst habe.

Bitte um Quelle deiner getätigten Aussage; danke. ;-)

MfG


----------



## Cysiaron (29. September 2009)

jepp, Grom war der erste, der getrunken hat, und er war es auch, der den fluch besiegt hatte.

die freundschaft zu den trollen wird mit Thralls abtreten hinfällig. doomhammer hat mit den trollen freundschaft geschlossen, weil beide gegen elfen kämpften. die freundschaft zwischen sen´jin und thrall war persönlich.

orks leben in den ebenen und tälern, die trolle in den bergen und wäldern. es gibt keinen grund mehr um zusammen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Synus (29. September 2009)

Find die Idee eigentlich spannend, man merkt, das sich die Welt verändert und manchmal auch zum schlechteren( Politisch nicht Gameplay). 
Ich denke aber, dass in diesem "besseren Hordebereich" eher wenig Relevantes drin ist, keine Lehrer, AH oder Bank (wenn dann nur wenns im anderen Teil auch gibt) sondern eher wichtiges um die Hintergrundgeschichte zu verstärken (vll täglich Triumphfeiern oder so) und möglich wäre eine wichtige Q die hier ihren Schauplatz hat ( Die anderen Völker hätten dann halt ein Pendant. (Mal ne ganz komische Theorie...die anderen Völker versuchen Garrosh zu stürzen)

Andere Theorie wäre ne neue Ruf-fraktion (brauchen ja welche, da es ja keine neue Welt oder so als Voraussetzung gibt)und mit einer gewissen Stufe kommt auch ein Blutelf da rein. Das wird dann ein 85er only Bereich als Alternative zu einer neuen Stadt. Tauren und Orks hätten da vll einen kleinen Vorsprung (aber erst mit 85). Als Pendant gibt es vll noch eine Fraktion für BLutelfen und Untote, eine für Trolle und Goblins (würde eig. passen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)Dann ist es halt kein Stadtteil, sondern irgend ein Dorf, ne Insel oder so.

....


----------



## Dreidan (29. September 2009)

Garrosh ist ja nun wirklich ein selten dämlicher Kriegshäutpling. Er nutzt jede Gelegenheit um zu provozieren, haut erst drauf und denk dann. Varian Wrynn hasst die Horde( speziell die Orc) aus gutem Grund. Er wurde oft genug halb tot geschlagen in den Arenen der Orcs, als er in Gefangenschaft war. Der hat einiges mitgemacht und dafür ist er noch sehr zurückhaltend gegenüber der Horde. Er würde nicht grundlos einen Krieg anzetteln so wie der bekloppe Garrosh. Natürlich springt er aus bekannten Gründen immer auf Garroshs Provokationen an, aber ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass er nie anfängt?


----------



## ÜberNoob (29. September 2009)

Kranktroy36 schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie voll beknackt das Garrosh Kriegshäuptling wird . Wer will das eigentlich und warum muss das sein ?? Thrall ist doch voll gut ! Und was soll das mit dieser "Sperre"  ??? Wer bei Blizz denkt sich so einen Müll aus? ich hoffe das alles was man bis jetzt von cataclysm gehört hat, nur erstunken und erlogen war (bis auf Goblins und Worge ), denn ich finde alles DOOF
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mimimi alles doof, manno ey
wow-europe.com/de/accountverwaltung und kündigen.


----------



## Deathknight3 (29. September 2009)

wisst ihr was ich richtig geil fände? wenn jeder server wählen könnte wer Kriegshäuptling wird. also man muss sich zwischen sylvanas, lor'themar, cairne, vol'jin oder garrosh entscheiden. und das wird dann wirklich durch die wahl ausgelost und das kann ja von server zu server anders sein. das wäre mal mega


----------



## Captain Jack (29. September 2009)

Also im Intro heißt es ja das die Orcs zu ihrem SCHAMANISTISCHEN Erbe zurückgekehrt sind.
Warum nehmen sie einfach nicht einen schmanenlehrer machen ihn zum Warchief und ersetzten die freie Stelle durch irgendwenn anders.
Und Wehe die killen Caire, oder zerstören nur irgendeine Hauptstadt, dann will ich, dass auf Allianzseite dasselbe passiert.
Gleiches Recht für ALLE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phipush1 (29. September 2009)

Dreidan schrieb:


> Garrosh ist ja nun wirklich ein selten dämlicher Kriegshäutpling. Er nutzt jede Gelegenheit um zu provozieren, haut erst drauf und denk dann. Varian Wrynn hasst die Horde( speziell die Orc) aus gutem Grund. Er wurde oft genug halb tot geschlagen in den Arenen der Orcs, als er in Gefangenschaft war. Der hat einiges mitgemacht und dafür ist er noch sehr zurückhaltend gegenüber der Horde. Er würde nicht grundlos einen Krieg anzetteln so wie der bekloppe Garrosh. Natürlich springt er aus bekannten Gründen immer auf Garroshs Provokationen an, aber ist euch schon mal aufgefallen, dass er nie anfängt?



thrall hätte auch nen Grund diverse Kriege gegen die allianz zu führen.Er wurde nämlich seit Kind in arenen geworfen.
Außerdem ist Varian der der häufig provoziert.Oder hast du nie die Pforte des Zorns durchgespielt?


----------



## Faransol (29. September 2009)

Synus schrieb:


> Find die Idee eigentlich spannend, man merkt, das sich die Welt verändert und manchmal auch zum schlechteren( Politisch nicht Gameplay).
> 
> Andere Theorie wäre ne neue Ruf-fraktion (brauchen ja welche, da es ja keine neue Welt oder so als Voraussetzung gibt)und mit einer gewissen Stufe kommt auch ein Blutelf da rein. Das wird dann ein 85er only Bereich als Alternative zu einer neuen Stadt. Tauren und Orks hätten da vll einen kleinen Vorsprung (aber erst mit 85). Als Pendant gibt es vll noch eine Fraktion für BLutelfen und Untote, eine für Trolle und Goblins (würde eig. passen
> 
> ...



Das sagte ich ja schon^^ Vielleicht noch etwas besseres als Ehrfürchtig, bie Orgrimar und Donnerfels (pha hab den namen gewusst xD)
und diese Rufstufe wäre nur zu erreichen wenn man irgendwelche Geschichtlichen hintergründe der Tauren und Orcs "erforst", was man dan auch mit Erfolgen zusammen hängen könnte (z.B. Erfolg: Findet das Grab des Grom Höllschrei (phöö Hellscream klingt besser)) welcher dann zum beispiel 250 Ruf aber das is ja relativ^^


----------



## nengo (29. September 2009)

Strader schrieb:


> Wann soll das denn passiert sein??
> 
> Habe davon nichts gehört oder gelesen; kann auch sein, dass ich das was verpasst habe.
> 
> ...



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=13364

unbedingt machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strader (29. September 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> Also im Intro heißt es ja das die Orcs zu ihrem SCHAMANISTISCHEN Erbe zurückgekehrt sind.
> Warum nehmen sie einfach nicht einen schmanenlehrer machen ihn zum Warchief und ersetzten die freie Stelle durch irgendwenn anders.
> Und Wehe die killen Caire, oder zerstören nur irgendeine Hauptstadt, dann will ich, dass auf Allianzseite dasselbe passiert.
> Gleiches Recht für ALLE



Mal eine Frage:

Liest Du auch, was Du schreibst???

Wir sind hier net im Kindergarten: Der hat mir was weggenommen, deshalb muss der Andere das auch weggenommen haben!!!^^

Fakt ist doch: 

HORDE und Allianz sind und bleiben Todfeinde, die nur durch die Bedrohung der Geißel zum Zusammenarbeiten bewegt werden konnten.
Trotzdem bleiben sie Todfeinde und werden sich, sobald diese gemeinsame Bedrohung beseitigt ist, wieder gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen!!!

Die Orks sind dafür bekannt, dass Sie erst zuhauen und dann fragen.
Ist halt deren Temperament; und darum mögen wir die Orks ja auch.^^

Desweiteren, wer die Geschichte kennt, der weiß, dass damals die Horde die Eindringlinge und die Aggressoren waren, die Azeroth Tod und Verwüstung - lassen wir mal die Beeinflussung durch die LEGION außen vor - gebracht haben.
Die HORDE hat den König von Sturmwind ermordet und Sturmwind selbst geschliffen. 
Der Sohn des Königs wurde in Gefangenschaft wie Vieh gehalten und für deren Vergnügen halb tot geprügelt; all das wird so schnell nicht in Vergessenheit geraten und schürt weiterhin den Konflikt.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass die Horde (Orks) nicht mehr in ihre Heimat zurückkehrt, sondern Anspruch auf Ländereien in Azeroth erhebt und auch schon in die Tat umgesetzt hat.

Wie gesagt, dies sollte man nicht vergessen, denn letztendlich wird es zu einem Krieg zwischen HORDE und Allianz um Azeroth kommen!!!

MfG


----------



## Captn.Pwn (29. September 2009)

könnte mir jmd einen link(deutsch pls) geben oder erklären wer genau garrosh ist,wo er auftritt, warum er das macht, also alle einzelheiten meine ich;P


----------



## MoonFrost (29. September 2009)

Strader schrieb:


> Wann soll das denn passiert sein??
> 
> Habe davon nichts gehört oder gelesen; kann auch sein, dass ich das was verpasst habe.
> 
> ...



Hast wohl nochnicht in eiskrone gequestet was?^^ solltest du mal tun. Da siehst du den kampf von illidan gegen arthas (du spielst da illidan) und natürlich auch wie arthas herz zerstört wird in einer späteren quest.


----------



## Maruh (29. September 2009)

Tjo, das schöne an World of Warcraft ist, das es politisch gesehen nicht die Märchenschiene fährt (am ende ham sich alle lieb, das böse wird besiegt und wenn sie nicht gestorben sind...) sondern eben auch ziemlich gut Gesellschaftswissen verbreitet...unterschwellig natürlich^^...WoW zeigt sehr schön auf, wieso es auch in unserer RealLife-Politik nicht so leicht funzt.
Es gibt nämlich kein klares "Gut" und kein klares "Böse", sehen wir mal von der Brennenden Legion und der Geißel ab. Konzentriert man sich nur auf eben den Konflikt Allianz VS Horde und eben die Charaktere, die diese Politischen Geschicke leiten, wird uns westeuropäern eigentlich unterbewusst eigentlich erst klar, wie gut wirs mit unserer Demokratie und Freiheit mittlerweile haben.^^ 

Da ist zum Beispiel die Ultimativaussage "Die Horde ist böse, weil sie Hässlich ist und die Menschen, das sind ja eh wir, und wir menschen sind ja eh die schöpfung gottes und deswegen sind die Menschen und all ihre Verbündeten - sprich Allianz - die guten. Ausserdem haben wir die nachtelfenschnicksen, die sind eh viel erotischer als Orkweiber!"

Ok, dick aufgetragen, aber so in etwa klingen die nicht ausgesprochenen Begründungen jener Spieler, die sich in die Lore nicht reinlesen, die die Quests auf "sofort anzeigen" haben und eigentlich nur schnell 80 werden wollen. Gabs wohl vor BC viele, gabs zu meiner Zeit (BC) viele und gibts auch heute, in den tagen des Lichkings noch viele. Hab selbst einige Hallodris in der Gilde.^^

Naja, inwiefern ich für mich mittlerweile feststellen musste, das es seltsamerweise ausgerechnet die MENSCHEN sind in WoW, die irgendwie den grössten Drall im Kopf haben...kein andres Volk scheint sich selbst so gern wegzuintrigieren wie die Humans. Dort meint echt in jedem Gebiet irgendwo ein Human, er wäre was besseres als alle andren. Egal, ich schweife ab.

Jedenfalls haben die Spieler, in ihrer teilweisen RPG-Rolle genau dieselben Vorurteilsmerkmale wie im RealLife. Nun, nicht jeder mag ein absoluter RPGler sein, aber man kann auch mit einem PvP orientierten Schurken, der eigentlich keine Inis latscht und nur AB und WSG spielt darüber quatschen, wer ist dnen nun was in WoW..wer ist der böse, wer der gute und warum in etwa. Freilich gilt beim grossteil der Allianz-Spieler "Die Horde ist schlecht, die hat Azeroth überfallen!" 
Die Hintergründe und die verworrenheit dieser Umstände bleiben dabei - durch unwissenheit zumeist - verborgen. 
Genauso wie im RealLife.

Ist es denn nicht auch im RL so, das wir über viele Völker einfach urteilen, ohne uns wirklich mal mit den Hintergrundinformationen auseinander gesetzt zu haben? Deutsche schimpfen mittlerweile gerne über ihre "besatzer": die Türken, die Russen, die Polen und andere "Eindringlinge" und kaschieren das ganze mit der allroundbegründung "weil die nehmen uns die arbeitsplätze weg". Der Amerikaner "hat endlich mal das bekommen, was er verdiente, nach jahren der globalen wichtigtuerei" (eine schelte in form des 9.11.) etc. 
Oder man schaue auf den Konflikt im Nahen Osten im gesamten mal hin. Man maßt es sich ungemein schnell an, über die Taten und Einstellungen anderer zu urteilen und zu richten, ohne dabei wirklich hinter den Vorhang gesehen zu haben.

Das dem so ist, das zeigt sich in der Tatsache, das wir wiederum menschen aus anderen völkern, die UNS beurteilen, ebenfalls falsch werten. Ein Beispiel: In Nordafrika gibt viele Menschen, die begrüssen uns Deutsche mit dem Hitlergruß. Auch in amerika soll es schon vorgekommen sein, das dem deutschen Au Pair Mädchen zum geburtstag eine Torte mit dem hakenkreuz gemacht wurde. (dies las ich vor einiger zeit in einem andren deutschen Forum)

Das ganze ist nichtmal bös gemeint gewesen, sondern schlicht aus unwissenheit entstanden. Und genau diese Problematik herrscht in - und davon zugleich lebt - World of Warcraft. Die unvernunft und unwissenheit und reine gefühlsbasierte Politk der hauptprotagonisten. Und was diese sagen ist GESETZ. Also nach alter mittelalterlicher Staatsform. 

Was ich damit sagen will? 

Nun, die Spieler werden daher wohl kaum ein "Happy End" oder ein "So, jetzt kommen genau jene personen an die Macht, die WIR da auch sehn wollen (zb jaina als Menschenführerin)". Denn das wäre zu einfach. 
Schliesslich wünscht sich ja auch ein grossteil der deutschen jemand souveränes wie zb den Günther Jauch mal als Bundeskanzler. (die ältere generation sicher Oo^^). Das wirds aber nicht geben, denn so sehr man es sich auch wünscht, nur weil man es SELBST so will, kann man ja anderen das nicht auferzwingen. Und wenn eben jaina auch den Thron nicht anstrebt (was sie wohl auch nicht tun würde, das wäre ja kontraproduktiv in einer Welt der Kriegskunst), dann WILL jaina das auch nicht. und da kann die gesamte Allianz bitteln und betteln. Das ist so und damit basta. natürlich wäre es "schön und toll und so".

Wir haben in SW einen König Wrynn rumeiern, die Orks werden sich wohl mit einem Kriegstreiber arrangieren müssen. Tjo, die "fetten Jahre sind vorbei". Das ganze zeigt einem aber auch wiederum schön auf, "wie gut man es eigentlich hatte". genau so wie im RealLife. An einem guten Machthaber wird genörgelt während seiner Amtszeit. Wir schimpfen auf die merkel, wir schimpfen auf den Schröder, wir schimpfen auf den kohl, ach wir schimpfen einfach auf jeden politiker, denn wir selbst "würden eh alles besser machen". Bis dann eines tages ein echter Depp an die macht kommt. So einen wie damals. Und dann wird einem klar, wie gut man es doch eigentlich unter den "normalpolitikern" hatte. 

Aus der Lore heraus, eventuell hat ja auch Thrall einfach DIE SCHNAUZE VOLL von dem permanenten Genöle und gejammere seiner ganzen schützlinge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



denn vergraulen kann man auch jemanden. Wäre meines erachtens nach ein sehr interessanter Ansatz für die Begründung, weshalb dann der Kriegstreiber an die macht kommt und der "besonnene Thrall" dann geht. 
Frei nach dem motto: "Euch passts net? Macht euren Scheiss doch alleine!"

Und vor den Toren Orgrimmars steht dann die Allianz :3

Ich liebe WoW, nein, ich liebe die ganze Warcraft-Saga eben weil sie uns so schön aufzeigt, wie verstrickt nunmal das zusammenleben verschiedener gesellschaften und wie Bedürfnisse, Vorurteile, Erfahrungen, Lebensdrang, Meinungen und Taten eben eine Welt formen können. Sogesehen finde ich, das diese verstrickte Geschichte (die zwar auch relativ klar ist, aber eben durch diese tiefe eine Welt mit ner menge Zunder) ganz gut als Lehrmittel, Beispiel oder metapher dienen kann.

Denn nicht immer ist "das gute und das böse" so einfach zu polarisieren wie in einem schönen Märchen oder in HdR...

Tjo, nun geht Thrall, Cairne stirbt wohl und die Horde bekommt Hierarchie-mässig einen Kriegstreiber. Da kann man nur abwarten, was wirklich passiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (29. September 2009)

hmmm 
denke mal das das so wird, das garrosh thrall zu einem kampf auf den titel des kriegshäuptlings herausfordert.
da solche kämpfe eh auf leben und tod sind, erklärt es warum thrall weg ist und hellscream der neue häuptling^^


----------



## Rirrindor (29. September 2009)

mal schauen wie des wird, irgendwie will ich nicht diesen Diktator da als meinen Krigshäuptling haben. Un an sich find ihc es extrem unlofisch,dass Thrall Wächter wird, da dieser Bund bisher immer nur aus Magiern der Allianz bestand. (Vielleicht die alten Mitglieder als Verlassene?^^)


----------



## Diregon (29. September 2009)

was ich viel unlogischer finde:
wenn garrosh caine ummbrinngen lässt warum dürfen denn dann nur noch tauren und orcs in orgrimmar spazieren gehen..wäre viel logischer wenn trolle und orcs weil ich gleub nich das die tauren sehr gut drauf sind wenn man ihren anführer ummbrinngen lässt
...? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (29. September 2009)

Ohne den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben (was ich noch vorhabe) eine Frage an den Threaersteller und alle anderen:

Soweit ich mitbekommen habe sind die Gerüchte, dass Cairne getötet wird, wiederlegt, und dass Thrall Wächter wird glaub ich auch nicht so ganz. Aber wenn mir wer den Beweise bringen kann, nehm ich ihn gerne an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich glaub eher, dass Thrall (vill mit Jaina) ins Krisengebiet geht und da den dicken Macker macht.

Und die Sperre find ich super! (<---- sagte der überzeugte Taure 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich denke mal, da sich die Trolle den Orks angeschlossen haben, zählen die die einfach mal dazu. Ich bezweifle, dass Garrosh die Tauren, die erst später dazugestoßen sind, zur Horde zählt, aber die Trolle, die eigentlich die Mitgründer der Horde waren, ausstößt. Vielleicht ist es auch so gemeint, dass keine "Nicht-Darkspear" in diese Zone dürfen, also die NPCs. Dass dann da einige trolle stehen und mit Orcrausschmeißern streiten oder so.

Ausserdem find ich Garrosh als Chef gut! Bei Thrall war alles auf die Schiene "Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen", aber Garrosh macht wenigstens was für die Horde. Er expandiert ein bisschen, baut Festungen und tut alles für nen guten, virtuellen Krieg. Gut, Thrall ist der bessere Diplomat, aber hey, die Welt steht kurz vor der Vernichtung, das bisschen Chaos mehr oder weniger schadet nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (29. September 2009)

mal ehrlcih mir gefällt die ganze entwicklung

nur weg von dem komsichen heile welt schmarn, dann wäre wow kitschig geworden.
jede rasse hat ihre hauptstadt.. zumindest fast jede, darum denke ich werden acuh trolle in die verbotene zone in og dürfen und tauren eher nicht, war sicher ein tippfehler.

ich freu mich auf garrosh als kriegshäuptling. ich fand thrall zwar immer saustark, und bin mir sicher, das er etwas größeres wird zB der neue wächter von tirisfal, das zeug dazu hätte er ja.

aber das ncoh net so viel verraten wird ist acuh gut.. wo ist denn da die spannung.

und die trolle sind sicher net heimatlos, und allgemein auch ne coole rasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



freu mcih immer mehr auf die erweiterung, und werd da auch sicher mehr die questlogs durchstöbern, so wie bei den questreihen in eiskrone zB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. September 2009)

Deathknight3 schrieb:


> wisst ihr was ich richtig geil fände? wenn jeder server wählen könnte wer Kriegshäuptling wird. also man muss sich zwischen sylvanas, lor'themar, cairne, vol'jin oder garrosh entscheiden. und das wird dann wirklich durch die wahl ausgelost und das kann ja von server zu server anders sein. das wäre mal mega


Nein, das ist Unsinn. Scheinbar verstehen hier einige nicht wirklich, was denn der Kriegshäuptling überhaupt ist.
Früher lebten die Orks ja in ihren jeweiligen eigenständigen Clans. Eine echte Zusammenarbeit gab es da ncith wirklich. Als sich diese Clans zusammenschlossen, um Krieg gegen die Draenei zu führen entstand auch die Position des "Kriegshäuptlings". Dieser bestimmt im gesamten über alle Clans. Später verbündeten sich die Orcs mit anderen Rassen wie den Ogern, Trolle, Tauren etc., aber die Position des Kriegshäuptlings bleibt bestehen... die anderen Rassen haben andere Anführer. Der Kriegshäuptling ist und wird immer ein Orc bleiben. Alles andere wäre Quatsch. Das wäre ja so als würde Varian Wrynn Tyrande vorschreiben was sie zu machen hat... meine Fresse würden die Nachelfen sich dann aber totlachen. Als ob die Befehle von einem "jungen" Volk annehmen würden... pah!


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (29. September 2009)

Eltruand schrieb:


> Ich denke mir, die Trolle auch "rausgeworfen" weil die ja in der Vergangenheit als eher untreues Volk bekannt waren. Nur die Darkspear Trolls gehör(t)en zur Horde, die restlichen Trolle sind ja böse. Deshalb dachte sich Garrosh: "Hey, die könnten vllt. auch böse werden. Am besten ich werf die erstma raus... Die können ja später immernoch ihre Vertrauenswürdigkeit beweisen (z.B. durch eine Q[oder auch nicht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Stamm der Zandalari ist auch nicht Böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## thomas h. (29. September 2009)

Dass die Welt sich mit der neuen Erweiterung ändert, finde ich auch gut. Klingt sehr spannend.
Wie sich dass im Detail auswirken wird auf die Chars, die wir spielen, werden wir dann sehen.
Was das Betreten von OG (bzw. was von OG nach der Katastrophe noch übrig ist) für die Blutelfen, die Trolle und die Verlassenen betrifft - so lassen wir uns überraschen. 
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass der Ruf auch eine Rolle spielen könnte.
Also bietet es sich an, noch bis zur Erweiterung ehrfürchtig in OG zu werden - oder am besten gleich alle 5 "Hauptstadt"-Fraktionen auf ehrfürchtig zu spielen. Das gibt ja obendrein noch den Titel Botschafter.
Dann hat man zumindest schon mal vorgelegt, falls mit der Erweiterung neue Fraktionen innerhalb der Horde kommen sollten bzw. dann man direkt für OG nicht mehr ehrfürchtig werden kann.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (29. September 2009)

Hat Garrosh nicht Cairne Bloodhoof (Obermotz der Kühe) ermordet/ermoden lassen? 
Ohne Führer wärs nur logisch wenn er dann die kontrolle über die Milkas übernimmt oder diese manipuliert.


----------



## Revan69 (29. September 2009)

Theorie:
Varian grieft OG an das dabei zerstört wird (neuaufbau nötig), Varian tötet Thrall (offener Krieg gegen die Allianz) Garrosh wird Kriegshäuptling (Neuaufbau von Og, Krieg gegen die Allianz)


----------



## Thori'dal (29. September 2009)

also ich kann dazu nur sagen
solange meine dunkle Fürstin noch da ist
gehöre ich zur horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Lady Sylvanas!


----------



## Sarif (29. September 2009)

Damit nur Orcs und Tauren reindürfen könnte vielleicht auch daran liegen weil nur die beiden Rassen gut gebaut sind.^^
Trolle , Blutelfen sind ja eher die schmächtigen und Untote bestehen auch nur aus Haut und Knochen.
Orcs und Tauren aber sind richtige Brocken.
Vielleicht sind deshalb auch nur die 2 Rassen in Garrosh Augen die ''wahre'' Horde.

Aber ich bin ja immernoch dafür ,dass Saurfang Kriegshäuptling wird.^^

MfG Sarif


----------



## Orkanio (29. September 2009)

Es geht hier ja scheinbar erstmal für viele darum, WARUM Garrosh und WARUM geht Thrall.

Da werde ich hier nun ein wenig weiter ausholen:

zu Zeiten BC
Garrosh als nicht korrumpierter Orc lebt als Warchief in Garadar Nagrand. Er macht sich aber persönlich für die Vergehen seines Vaters Grom verantwortlich er weiß ja noch nichts vom Tode seines Vaters welcher die Orcs ja bereits vom Blutfluch befreit hat durch den Sieg über Mannoroth. Hiervon erfährt er erst durch den neuen Kriegsfürstern der Horde Thrall, als dieser nach Nagrand kommt.

kurz vor WotLk:
Vom Wissen beseelt das die Orcs nicht mehr vom Schicksal bestimmt sind und als Warchief der Mag'har beschließt Garrosh nach Oggrimar zu reisen und hier gemeinsam mit den anderen Vertretern der Hordenvölker eine Strategie gegen die Geißel zu diskutieren.
Garrosh vertritt den vehementen Standpunkt, das die Horde geschlossen nach Nordend ziehen soll um die Geißel ein für alle mal zu stellen.
Thrall jedoch beschließt, nachdem er sich mit Sauerfang und den Geistern beraten hat, eine Expeditionsstreitmacht nach Nordend zu entsenden.
Er trifft sich auch mit Jaina um von ihr zu erfahren, was die Allianz in bezug auf die Bedrohung zu unternehmen gedenkt.

Um ihre Meinungsunterschiede zu beseitigen fordert Garrosh Thrall zu einem Kampf im Ring der Ehre in Ogrimmar herraus. Gerade als sich abzeichnet das Garrosh die Oberhand in diesem Zweikampf zu gewinnen scheint wird der Kampf durch den Herold des Lichkönigs jäh unterbrochen und Monstrositäten und Frostwyrm beginnen mit ihrem Angriff auf gesamt Azeroth.
Thrall und Garrosh verlassen den Ring mit den Worten von Thrall, das sie diese Auseinandersetzung später vorführen werden!
Thrall und Garrosh treten der Geißel gemeinsam entgegen und mit der Hilfe von Sylvannas und Saurfangs gelingt es ihnen schließlich den Angriff abzuwehren.
Als Garrosh nun wieder um die Erlaubnis bittet mit der Horde nach Nordend zu ziehen stimmt Thrall zu und befiehlt Sauerfang für den Krieg zu rüsten.

Hier setzt nun die Story aus WotLk ein.


Das Youtube-Video zeigt den Kampf in der Arena und den Beginn der Geißel-Offensive
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA6DvBvUQPk


----------



## Eisenschmieder (29. September 2009)

Meeensch ich weiß au nich so recht maan wia trolle wollen unsare stadt ham maaaaan Vol´jin is eh unsa führer und nich son knalllkopp man...


----------



## WhoRu (29. September 2009)

Ich bin erstmal gespannt auf die weiteren ankündigungen. Orkanio hat ja eine schöne lösung des Problems aufgezeigt ein zweikampf der über die Position des Warchiefs entscheidet. Ich würde mich schon freuen wenn Thrall uns iwie erhalten bleibt aber anyway einmal Horde, immer Horde.Lok'Thar, Für den Kriegshauptling!

zu der frage was mit den Trollen passiert, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht findet der 6te wow Geburtstag mit Cataclysm ziemlich auf ein datum. Auf WoWWiki findet sich ein Hinweiß darauf das sich die Trolle alle 6 jahre zu einem Gemeinsamen treffen aller clans und Stämme in Zandalar treffen. (Quelle:WoWWiki) Eventuell hat Garrosh wegen diesem Treffen wenig vertrauen zu den Dunkelspeeren, immerhin treffen sie sich dort mit einigen erklärten Feinden der Horde zum austausch von neuigkeiten.

mfg


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (29. September 2009)

Sarif schrieb:


> Damit nur Orcs und Tauren reindürfen könnte vielleicht auch daran liegen weil nur die beiden Rassen gut gebaut sind.^^
> Trolle , Blutelfen sind ja eher die schmächtigen und Untote bestehen auch nur aus Haut und Knochen.
> Orcs und Tauren aber sind richtige Brocken.
> Vielleicht sind deshalb auch nur die 2 Rassen in Garrosh Augen die ''wahre'' Horde.[...]


Genau... und deshalb werden auch pünktlich zum AddOn die Goblins wieder in die Horde aufgenommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  SCNR


----------



## Zylenia (29. September 2009)

Wenn Garrosh doch alle anderen Rassen aussperrt,wieso bilden die dann nicht eine eigene Gruppe.
Eine dritte Partei.
Trolle,Blutelfen und die Untoten,wären mächtiger als die Orcs und Tauren.
Was ich auch nicht kapiere,gerade die Trolle wurden von den Orc gerettet,als erstes sogar als die Orcs in das neue Land kamen.

Naja,mir wurscht ,wenn Thrall geht geh ich auch.


----------



## Kor Nanib (29. September 2009)

pffff die sind auch mit den Tauren net stärker als die Orcs und die dürfen ja nur net in die vip launch kann dennen ja egal sein^^


----------



## Aggrotot (29. September 2009)

Grongrimm schrieb:


> Lokthar! raus mit den untraubaren!
> 
> ORCS FTW!
> 
> blutelfen=gay=du kommst nit ren!



/sign


----------



## Tandial (29. September 2009)

niemand wäre ein besserer vertreter für thrall als Saurfang der letzte überlebende des Blutwahnsinns ( Mannaroth's blut gesüpelt -> pöserpöserorc) er ist weiser als jeder hordenschamane und stärker als der kernigste Soldat

jedoch glaube ich hat er einfach kein bock einen unmotivierten haufen schlappschwänze anzuführen der durch rassismus gezeichnet ist...

eben genau das gleiche wie mit Jaina


----------



## Thoriumobi (29. September 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> gut dann hör doch auf, wir freuen uns
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Weil Garrosh sich dann wohl auf die Tauren verlässt, die auch nicht hinter Cairne standen. Er war ja schon in WC3 alt und "gebrechlich", und es gibt sicher nicht wenige Tauren, die einen stärkeren Führer an der Spitze sehen wollen.


----------



## Thoriumobi (29. September 2009)

Revan69 schrieb:


> Theorie:
> Varian grieft OG an das dabei zerstört wird (neuaufbau nötig), Varian tötet Thrall (offener Krieg gegen die Allianz) Garrosh wird Kriegshäuptling (Neuaufbau von Og, Krieg gegen die Allianz)



Nein, die Zerstörung Ogrimmars hat auch mit der durch Deathwing ausgeösten Katastrophe zu tun, und Thrall stirbt ja nicht, sondern widmet sich der Neugründung der "Tirisfalen". Er will die Nachfolge von Medivh antreten. Mal schauen wir er das macht! ^^


----------



## DenniBoy16 (29. September 2009)

mein gott für den epic kill am kuh boss gibt es doch noch keine bestätigung. 
also lasst das doch erstmal weg oder gebt mir ne glaubwürdige quelle

aber ich denke das werden die in nem duell klären^^


----------



## Sheeana (30. September 2009)

Ich meine eher, es wird so ablaufen:
Magatha Grimtotem läßt Cairne umbringen (Hinweise auf ihren Haß und ihre Intrigen gegen Cairne gibt es seit WoW-Release in diversen Questen), säht aber natürlich genügend Hinweise, daß es ein Mensch war. Vielleicht läßt sie es tatsächlich von einem Menschen machen? Einer, der Tauren genügend haßt? Lächelnder Jim oder so (Gasthaus zur süßen Ruh, man findet in der Questreihe Hinweise darauf, daß Tauren das Gasthaus zerstört und die Familie umgebracht haben)? Daraufhin wird Cairnes Sohn wütend und schließt sich Garroshs Kriegtreiberei an. Garrosh wird m.E.n. nicht wissen, daß Magatha dahinter steckt. Er ist doch viel zu blöd und verblendet, um hinter irgendwas zu steigen und Magatha wirds ihm sicher nicht verraten. Baine (Cairnes Sohn) wirds ebensowenig wissen, er traut Magatha genauso sehr wie sein Vater (der sich übrigens nur auf Betreiben von Magatha für die Aufnahme der Verlassenen in die Horde ausgesprochen hat). 
Also: Orks und Tauren rasen vor Wut, wollen sofort alles vernichten, was zur Allianz gehört. Der Rest wird leise Bedenken anmelden, was denn dann aus dem Rest der Welt wird und gilt ab dem Zeitpunkt für Garrosh als nicht mehr vertrauenswürdig (radikal ist und bleibt eben radikal). Thrall wird vor seinem Rücktritt als Kriegshäuptling (wie auch immer es dazu kommen mag) Vol'Jin bitten, mit Saurfang zusammen auf Garrosh zu achten, weshalb Vol'Jin zähneknirschend bei der Horde bleibt. Verlassene und Blutelfen haben wenig andere Optionen als gute Miene zum bösen Spiel zu machen und bleiben deswegen auch dabei. Vielleicht wird es ja bei einem zukünftigen Addon zum endgültigen Zerwürfnis kommen?

Ich denke, etwas ähnliches wird es zukünftig auch in der Allianz geben, aber vermutlich noch nicht sofort mit Cataclysm. 

Ich glaube nämlich fest daran, daß noch einige der Anführer von dem Ende von WoW die Seite Wechseln werden und am Ende als Gegner in den Reihen der Legion stehen. Es gibt einfach zu viele von denen, die die Fehler ihrer Vorfahren wiederholen, da ist Garrosh nicht der einzige (Mein Tip außer Garrosh: Varian Wrynn und Fandral Staghelm).


----------



## DenniBoy16 (30. September 2009)

mein gott: eine theorie besser als die andere^^

/push


----------



## Evelize (30. September 2009)

Hm, ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen das die hier so oft genannte Sperre für Orgrimmar zu einem Event gehört.. eben so ein Event wie das was es kurz vor dem Addon zu Wotlk gab... irgendwie muss Blizzard ja auch das neue Addon dann wieder einleiten und es wäre irgendwie amüsant wenn man dann eben ein paar Tage Orgrimmar nicht betreten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( kurz vor Wotlk hab ich z.b. alle Hauptstädte freiwillig gemieden.. dort tobten eh die Zombiearmeen herum.. Repkosten incoming und so.. ) 

Aber es ist nut eine weitere Idee.. wir werden sehen. 

Wenn wir nun schon alles wissen würden wäre es ja nicht mehr spannend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quintusrex (30. September 2009)

Hmm, mit Cataclysm wird die Welt, wie wir sie kennen, zerstört. Beide Fraktionen werden versuchen die weniger werdenden Ressourcen für Ihre Seite zu sichern. Ein eher auf Ausgleich bedachter Anführer wie Thrall, dürfte im Rat der Horde dann einen schweren Stand haben. Zumal auf der anderen Seite ein durchgeknallter Anführer herrscht, dem jedes Mittel recht sein dürfte, für seine Fraktion das Meiste zu sichern, wenn dabei noch ein paar Orks ihr Leben lassen müssen um so besser. 

Vielleicht erkennt Thrall einfach, das seine Zeit als Anführer der Horde erst einmal vorbei ist und zieht sich deswegen zurück.

Ähnlich dürfte es auch Jaina gehen, Sie dürfte dann, mit Ihrem Wunsch nach Ausgleich, auch bei der Allianz kein Gehör finden.

Die Zeit der besonnen Anführer dürfte mit  Cataclysm erst einmal vorbei sein. Ich glaube vielmehr, dass der Krieg wieder voll ausbricht. Mit WotLK ist es storytechnisch ja eher ein Nebeneinander als ein Gegeneinander (wenn man mal von 1K Winter und so absieht).


Allerdings sehe ich die Sache ähnlich wie Sheeana. Irgendwann werden die "Frontschweine" die Schnauze voll haben und sich nach Frieden sehnen , dann wird der Punkt kommen, an dem die Fraktionen zerfallen, was allerdings wahrscheinlich auch das Ende von WoW wäre, denn eine dritte Fraktion wäre zuviel des Guten.

Warten wir einfach mal ab, was Blizz noch so alles aus dem Hut  zaubert


----------



## Bellthane (30. September 2009)

Mir ist egal, was die grünen Männlein auf der anderen Seite des Mahlstroms aufführen. Mein Leben gehört einzig und allein meiner dunklen Fürstin Sylvanas. Für die Verlassenen!


----------



## Artherk (30. September 2009)

Für die allianz Für Elune Für Tyrande
Tot GarroshxD


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. September 2009)

Saurfang or gtfo







Wenn Thrall nicht mehr ist und Saurfang nicht wird dann schließ ich mich Syl an


----------



## Männchen (30. September 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ne anregung zu einer kleinen Diskusion.
> 
> Was wird aus Vol'jin? Der dürfte ja eigentlich auch nicht mehr im inneren von Orgrimar sein da er nicht zur "wahren" Horde gehört (obwol Trolle die 2. verbündeten der Orcs waren).
> 
> ...



Vielleicht bekommen die Trolle ihre eigene Hauptstadt!?! Gerüchte gibt es ja auch, das die Gnome Gnomeregan zurückerobern. Wenn die Allianz mit Cataclysm 6 Hauptstädte hat, muß die Horde folglich auch 6 Hauptstädte bekommen.


----------



## Der Vergelter-Paladin (30. September 2009)

kann nicht funzen denn tirion hat arthas herz zerstört also das letzte was ih an seine menschlichkeit(in mangel eines besseren wortes) band

Ähm, das stimmt nicht ganz. Ihm neuen Buch von Blizzard << Der Aufstieg des Lichkönig>> steht ja das Arthas SELBER den rest seiner Menschlichkeit tötet, ganz am Schluss. Und das spielt so ca. bei Patch 3.0.2, wie kann es sein das dann bei Wotlk noch ein Rest( Matthias Lehner) von seiner Menschlichkeit exististiert? Kann doch sein das seine Menschlichkeit DOCH wieder erscheint.


----------



## schicksalslord (30. September 2009)

naja das was man vom "neuen" og bis jetz gesehn hatsah ja aber schon geil aus es past finde ich auch etwas besser eben viel stahl und feuer  wie man es sich beie inem kriegerischen volk wie den orks eben vorstellt  und das mit der sperre glaube ich jetzt nicht so ganz aber  sonst muss man sehn evt. wir garrosh ja noch etwas weiser ...oder wir werden alle in einem hirnlos geführten krieg drauf gehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg


----------



## cheekoh (30. September 2009)

bitte unterlass es treads zu erstellen wenn du selber keine ahnung hast von dem was du erzählst. lies dir den beitrag nochmal durch... orgrimmar wird für ALLE betretbar sein. nur ein distrikt, nämlich das stadtinnere ist nur für tauren und orks betretbar....

immer diese analphabeten

geh zu aion da gehörst du hin.

du bist aion

/ende


----------



## Wizzle (30. September 2009)

Toll, wenn Trall geht, wird vordem neune Patch (4.0) oder dem Realease in Og die Hölle los sein, den welcher Alli will sich den Kill nicht noch vorher holen^^

Ich hoffe das er Loretechnisch wiederkommt und Garroshs Schädeldecke mit dem Dommhammer bekannt macht !!!


----------



## Hexenkind (1. Oktober 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> ihr hordler tut mir echt leid.....
> 
> ich mein es reicht ja schon das wir einen trottel als anführer haben.Jetz auch noch ihr!
> 
> /vote für Jaina als Kanzlerin von Sturmwind und /vote für Thrall als Kriegshäuptling!



Japp und dann gibts World of Kuschelcraft. ^-^
Es wäre einfach nicht sinnvoll für die Trennung der Fraktionen. Dann könnte man die auch gleich ganz aufheben und ich denke nicht das die meisten Spieler das wollen würden. Rein storytechnisch fänd ich die Lösung auch gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der Trollthematik: Ich denke die Trolle waren und sind nur Thrall ergeben weil er sie damals gerettet hat und ihnen half als sie bedroht wurden. Siehe Warcraft 3. Garrosh hat keinerlei Beziehungen zu den Trollen zumal der Darkspear Trolle meines erachtens auch eher friedlich sind. Garrosh verfolgt natürlich einen anderen Plan und da passen sie für ihn einfach nicht hinein.
Die Tauren sind nur dabei weil sie groß und stark sind UND Cairne ja laut Gerüchten durch eine Intrige von Garrosh (oder in dessen Auftrag) getötet wird, er aber natürlich die Schuld von sich weißt und (wahrscheinlich) ein anderes Volk oder schlicht jemand anderes des Mordes beschuldigt.


----------



## numisel (1. Oktober 2009)

> Ich glaube nämlich fest daran, daß noch einige der Anführer von dem Ende von WoW die Seite Wechseln werden und am Ende als Gegner in den Reihen der Legion stehen. Es gibt einfach zu viele von denen, die die Fehler ihrer Vorfahren wiederholen, da ist Garrosh nicht der einzige (Mein Tip außer Garrosh: Varian Wrynn und Fandral Staghelm).



Ich als Hobbyverschwörungstheoretiker mache da gleich mal einen ganzen Post zu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab nämlich auch so das Gefühl, dass da in jeder Rasse einer dabei ist, der nur auf Tod und Verderben aus ist. Man gucke sich Fandral Staghelm an, der meint, Tyrande wäre zu friedlich und man müsse sich wieder von der Welt abschotten.
Dann Varian Vrynn, der eh immer alles, was grün ist, töten will.
Garrosh, der die "Schwachen" ausrotten will. 
Bei den Trollen gibts ja genug, angefangen bei dem Hexendoc aus dem Startgebiet (Name entfallen) bis hin zu einigen weiteren höheren Abtrünnigen.
Bei den Untoten war es Putress und Varimathras. Die wollten ja auch wieder einen Krieg anzetteln, indem sie alle Lebenden und die Geißel ausrotten wollten.
Die Gnome haben einen machtgeilen Roboingineur, der jetzt in Gnomeregan vor sich hin schimmelt.
Die Zwerge haben auch immer ihre Clanzwisten.
Bei den Blutelfen war es der Chef himself, Kael'thas Sunstrider, der wieder Kämpfe wollte.
Die Tauren haben eine irre alte Dame, die den Chef nicht ausstehen kann, ihm trotzdem als Beraterin dient.
Und bei den Draenei werf ich nur mal eben fünf Worte in den Raum: Archimonde, Kil'jaeden, Eredar, Brennende Legion.

Dies zeigt uns, dass jedes Volk eigentlich irgendwo Verräter hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Daraus könnte man schließen, dass da im Hintergrund so ne Art "Illuminaten"-Bund steckt. Alle wollen die Völker für ein höheres Wohl opfern. Und wie gut koordiniert diese Übergriffe sind (die Apotheker beim Wrathgate, die Invasion von Gnomeregan, damals die Angriffe auf die Draenei), sieht natürlich auch keiner sofort.



Ich bitte, diesen ganzen Post nicht zu ernst zu nehmen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es war mehr so eine kleine Spinnerei, die mir gekommen ist. Aber was Wahres könnte drinstecken *Akte X- Musik aufleg und Jonathan Frakes aus dem Schrank hol*


----------



## Sheeana (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich liebe WoW-Verschwörungstheorien!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellscreams Sohn (1. Oktober 2009)

Garrosh is schwul dumm und häßlich. wenn ein führer wechsel sein muss dann soll garrosh her oder ich wechsle zur allianz weil wenn garrosh die horde führt.. na dann gute nacht horde.


----------



## Figetftw! (1. Oktober 2009)

Kranktroy36 schrieb:


> Ich finde es irgendwie voll beknackt das Garrosh Kriegshäuptling wird . Wer will das eigentlich und warum muss das sein ?? Thrall ist doch voll gut ! Und was soll das mit dieser "Sperre"  ??? Wer bei Blizz denkt sich so einen Müll aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Leben schreibt bessere Geschichten als die Fantasie
schau dich mal in der Welt um
da findest du viele paralellen


----------



## Figetftw! (1. Oktober 2009)

Hellscreams schrieb:


> Garrosh is schwul dumm und häßlich. wenn ein führer wechsel sein muss dann soll garrosh her oder ich wechsle zur allianz weil wenn garrosh die horde führt.. na dann gute nacht horde.


Du hasst Hellscreams Sohn aber heißt Hellscreams Sohn
erkennt wer das paradoxum?

desweiteren solltest du schwer an deiner grammatik arbeiten mein freund
ansonsten viel spass ihr allis mit ihm im /2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (2. Oktober 2009)

Figetftw! schrieb:


> Du hasst Hellscreams Sohn aber heißt Hellscreams Sohn
> erkennt wer das paradoxum?
> 
> desweiteren solltest du schwer an deiner grammatik arbeiten mein freund
> ...


typisch kidie keine ahnung haben aber fresse aufreissen^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Oktober 2009)

Wizzle schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das er Loretechnisch wiederkommt und Garroshs Schädeldecke mit dem Dommhammer bekannt macht !!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin eh dafür das cairne garrosh en bisschen r0xx0rt und dann ma eben kriegshäuptlings bulle der horde wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cairne ftw


----------



## Þunraz (3. Oktober 2009)

Thrall wird Wächter von Tirisfall.
Garrosh Kriegshäuptling.

Die Sperre wird nur für ein Viertel eingeführt (dem Kern Orgrimmars).

Trolle hassen alle außer sich selbst und sind nur aus Not bei der Horde (und aus Treue weil sie Unterschlupf und Rettung erhalten haben).
Die Verlassenen sind eigentlich auch nur zweckmäßig bei der Horde.
Blutelfen naja die sind erst wenige Jahre dabei und so^^.
Von den gierigen Goblins brauchen wir gar nicht erst schreiben^^.

Und nur mal so :
Garrosh ist nicht schwul!
Er ist ein Orc und hat nur eine andere Farbe als andere, von Hässligkeit kann nicht die Rede sein.
Und Krieger sind spieltechnisch sowieso dumm^^(Intelligenzwert).

Warum er Kriegshäuptling wird? Er ist der Sohn von Grom Höllenschrei, DEM Helden der Horde.
Außerdem ist er seit einiger Zeit auf dem zweiten Posten der Orcs (und damit der Horde).
Dadurch, dass er Cairne Bluthuf tötet (aus gutem Grund(Hochverrat oder so) ist allen klar das er der Stärkste ist.
Und was Thrall angeht, er steigt eine Stufe auf^^.

Irgendjemand hat geschrieben das in OG vor 4.0 die Hölle los sein wird weil alle Allies auf Thrall losgehen.
Hast du eigentlich schonmal die ganzen schwarzen Kriegsbären in Dala gesehen? Fast jeder hats schon gemacht.

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Azashar (3. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Thrall mal nicht mehr ist, wenn die Untoten nicht mehr ins Herz von Orgrimmar dürfen und somit auch ich nicht(Main Untot Krieger).
Dann bin ich weg.
Und spiele SWtoR!


----------



## Schamikus (3. Oktober 2009)

MUss man Thralll nicht i-wie bei den Goblins erstmal befreien oder sowas?


----------



## Nasel (3. Oktober 2009)

wieso eigentlich garrosh ich finde der is nicht der nähste meine meinung nach was mehr sinn macht is wenn kriegsfürst sauerfang oder Rexxar der nähste kriegshäuptling. Weil Garrosh is nicht so lange wie die beiden andern in der horde.


----------



## KnightOfBlood (3. Oktober 2009)

Zitat GerOniAx: "Verlassenen Boss - Sylvannas - ist eine Verlassene"

Ich denk Sylvanas ist eine Hochelfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Und irgendwie erinnert mich das an Berlin >_>


----------



## Bulldoz (3. Oktober 2009)

Thrall wird Wächter von Tirisfal.
Er kommt dann aber wieder und hat so mächtige Kräfte, dass er Garrosh und jeden (ok fast jeden) anderen Gegner sofort "BÄM Onehit" wegcritten würde.
Thrall wird wieder Warchief. Die Allianz erkennt nun Die Horde und vorallem Thrall als Verbündeten an und schließen sich dem Kampf gegen Deathwing an.

Der Rest...kA ^^


----------



## Keksemacher (3. Oktober 2009)

Þunraz schrieb:


> Warum er Kriegshäuptling wird? Er ist der Sohn von Grom Höllenschrei, DEM Helden der Horde.
> Außerdem ist er seit einiger Zeit auf dem zweiten Posten der Orcs (und damit der Horde).
> Dadurch, dass er Cairne Bluthuf tötet (aus gutem Grund(Hochverrat oder so) ist allen klar das er der Stärkste ist.
> Und was Thrall angeht, er steigt eine Stufe auf^^.


Grom war wohl kaum der Held der Horde...
Grom war nur ein besonders starker Krieger,der den Fluch vernichtete,der durch ihn nur wieder auf die Orcs losging.
Damit hat er eigentlich nur seine eigene Dummheit wetgemacht.
Der Held der Horde wird wohl eher Doomhammer sein.

Und der Stärkste in der Horde ist Garrosh bei weitem nicht.
Thrall wird auch wenn er zum Wächter wird noch ein Teil der Horde sein udn somit stärker als Garrosh sein.
Und Saurfang sehe ich auch nur mehrere Stufen über dem Hitzkopf Garrosh.


----------



## Mograin (3. Oktober 2009)

phipush1 schrieb:


> ihr hordler tut mir echt leid.....
> 
> ich mein es reicht ja schon das wir einen trottel als anführer haben.Jetz auch noch ihr!
> 
> /vote für Jaina als Kanzlerin von Sturmwind und /vote für Thrall als Kriegshäuptling!



Jaina alls kanzlerin wieso grade sie die gehört eigendlich garnicht zu allianz sondern zu den kirin tor ich hätte jemand der aus sturmwind kommt als kanzler zum b.z erzbischof benedictus der hat die power des heiligen lichts oder Ronny aus allimania währe auch ein prima kanzler XD


----------



## Keksemacher (3. Oktober 2009)

Mograin schrieb:


> Jaina alls kanzlerin wieso grade sie die gehört eigendlich garnicht zu allianz sondern zu den kirin tor ich hätte jemand der aus sturmwind kommt als kanzler zum b.z erzbischof benedictus der hat die power des heiligen lichts oder Ronny aus allimania währe auch ein prima kanzler XD


Du weißt:
Jaina=Kul Tiras=Allianz?


----------



## numisel (4. Oktober 2009)

Aber an sich hat er recht.
Denn Jaina hat Kul'Tiras verlassen, um den Kirin Tor beizutreten. Und soweit ich weiss (die Möglichkeit des Irrens besteht immer) gehört Kul'Tiras gar nicht zur Allianz, sondern ist einfach ein Inselstaat voller menschen und mit guten Seeleuten.


----------



## Rhokan (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich versteh hier auch zwei Dinge nicht...

Wieso sollten Trolle draussen bleiben müssen?

Wieso sollte ausgerechnet Garrosh der neue Warchief werden? Wieso nicht z.B. Saurfang?


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich versteh hier auch zwei Dinge nicht...
> 
> Wieso sollten Trolle draussen bleiben müssen?
> 
> Wieso sollte ausgerechnet Garrosh der neue Warchief werden? Wieso nicht z.B. Saurfang?



ich verstehs auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Þunraz (4. Oktober 2009)

Wieso beschwert ihr euch überhaupt. Was dass Gameplay angeht interessiert eh niemanden wer der Fraktionsboss ist.
Man kriegt ihn eh sehr selten zu sehen. Ich denke niemand wird sein echtes Geld oder die in den Ork 80er investierte Zeit opfern nur um einen Verlassenen  zu spielen.
Bansheequeen Sylvanas ist ja so sexy. Man sollte mal überlegen was man überhaupt schreibt.
Seid ihr schon mal umgezogen nur weil euch der neue Oberbürgermeister nicht gepasst habt? Also wirklich...

Nur mal über die Trolle:
Sie hassen alle anderen Völker und sind bei der Horde weil sie Unterschlupf und starke Verbündete dadurch bekommen haben.
Eigentlich sind sie nur auf Rache und Menschenblut aus. 
Garrosh will diese Typen einfach nicht in der VIP Lounge haben.
Wichtige Dinge werden dort eh nicht geschehen.

Außerdem: Wer spielt überhaupt einen Troll?

Gruß, vom Donnergott.


----------



## Naho (4. Oktober 2009)

Bin gespannt was dann jetzt wirklich passiert, btw weiß man schon was genaueres bezgl Cairne?


----------



## Raz0rblador (4. Oktober 2009)

Wenn Thrall nich mehr ist werden sich Laserkatzen erheben die die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen!!! BWahAHa


__

Zum Thema..
Also ich versteh auch nicht warum grade Garrosh zum Warchief wird..
Ich spiel zwar Allianz.. aber Garrosh ist ja noch dümmer als Varian!


----------



## lord just (4. Oktober 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich versteh hier auch zwei Dinge nicht...
> 
> Wieso sollten Trolle draussen bleiben müssen?
> 
> Wieso sollte ausgerechnet Garrosh der neue Warchief werden? Wieso nicht z.B. Saurfang?




also in de pc gamer (pc magazin in den uk) gab es diesbezüglich einige infos. so gibt thrall nicht freiwillig die führung ab sondern wird von der allianz gefangen genommen und garrosh ernennt sich selbst dann einfach zum neuen kriegshäuptling.

das sonst alle anderen völker ausser orcs und tauren nicht mehr als richtige mitglieder der horde angesehen werden wird auch gesagt. garrosh ist einfach der meinung, dass die anderen völker der horde zu schwach sind. wenn man sich einfach mal den körperbau anguckt, dann sind tauren und orcs sehr kompakt gebaut und die anderen völker eher schmal.

zu cairne wurde bisher nix gesagt aber da garrosh die macht an sich gerissen hat kann es gut sein, dass cairne etwas dagegen gehabt hat und dann von garrosh getötet wird, wegen hochverrat.


----------



## LordTobias (4. Oktober 2009)

im moment ist es doch so:
Horde chaf eher fridlich und einen ''blutrünstige'' rechte hand.

Aly krigerisch und leicht provozier bare köng und eine vernünfitge rechte hand.

da blizzard ja den krig schüren wil mus Thral weg.

Thral und Laydi drachmor oder wie sie hst gehen weg fereinigen sich zum wechter thirisfals oder beind tod dose so was.

alternative 2

Thral wirt vo Garosch ermordet der aly könig stirbt auch Die leidi hast garosch und garosch die aly kempfen gegneinander.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

LordTobias schrieb:


> im moment ist es doch so:
> Horde chaf eher fridlich und einen ''blutrünstige'' rechte hand.
> 
> Aly krigerisch und leicht provozier bare köng und eine vernünfitge rechte hand.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit der jugend geht es bergab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und dazu noch alles falsch <.<


----------



## Maxugon (4. Oktober 2009)

LordTobias schrieb:


> im moment ist es doch so:
> Horde chaf eher fridlich und einen ''blutrünstige'' rechte hand.
> 
> Aly krigerisch und leicht provozier bare köng und eine vernünfitge rechte hand.
> ...


oh mann


----------



## Erich16 (4. Oktober 2009)

auch legastehniker haben ein recht darauf ihre meinung kund zu tun.
und zum thema ich hoffe blizzard biegt das so hin das es sich iwie logisch anhört, mehr brauch ich net.


----------



## LordTobias (4. Oktober 2009)

mir ist noch ein zeraio eingefalen was möglich were:

Die eztremisten der horde und der alyanz sezen sich durch und schlagen sich die köpfe ein.

Gemsigte kräfte beider seiten z.b Thral vereinigen sich und werden sich zusamenschlisen und als neutraler ort  zuflucht biten(sihe dalaran unsd schatrat)

wie auch imer 

Der Krig ist zurük.



Stel dier vor es were Krieg und nimand get hin. Zitat von konfuzius.


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. Oktober 2009)

LordTobias schrieb:


> mir ist noch ein zeraio eingefalen was möglich were:
> 
> Die eztremisten der horde und der alyanz sezen sich durch und schlagen sich die köpfe ein.
> 
> ...



brb selbstmord :<


----------



## LordTobias (4. Oktober 2009)

Jaina war der namen der aly dame dien ich nie wuste.


----------



## searinus (4. Oktober 2009)

Nun, da hier des föteren die Frage auftritt:
Warum Garrosh und nich Saurfang?
Nun, ein Kriegshäuptling muss jemand sein, derbereits einen Klan anführt.
Garrosh führt den Kriegshymnenklan an...
Und Thrall=Sohn von Durotan und Durotan=Klanherr des Frostwolfklans

Saurfang ist aber kein Klanherr, meines Wissens nach zumindest...


----------



## Weissnet (4. Oktober 2009)

schonmal daran gedacht das die "Sperre" auch einfach nur bedeuten könnte, das Allies dort kein zutritt erhalten?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroc (5. Oktober 2009)

Weissnet schrieb:


> schonmal daran gedacht das die "Sperre" auch einfach nur bedeuten könnte, das Allies dort kein zutritt erhalten?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es geht um ne sperre in og da sind normalerweise eh keine ally außer sie raiden die stadt und dan fragen se bestimmt nich "darf ich da rein oder is das verboten" nächste ma ers lesen dan denken und wen da was sinnvolles rauskommt kan man das auch posten

@topic soweit ich weiß wird thrall von der allianz zum ende von wotlk in einer großen seeschlacht gefangen genommen (hoffe die killn ihn dan is der endlöich weg und dem krieg zwischen allianz und horde steht nix mehr im weg^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auße vllt jaina......)
warum die trolle nich reindürfen hab ich mich auch schon gefragt vlt liegts daran das se von den nachtelfen abstammen aber das nur ne vermutung....


----------



## Blâck Dragon (5. Oktober 2009)

Da die Geschichte weiter geführt wird,und ja noch ein paar addons kommen, kann es ja genauso gut sein das Blizzard uns nur darauf vorbereitet das die fraktionen gespalten werden und daraus neue entstehen.


Anhaltspunkte gibt es ja jetzt genug dafür.

Na gut genau sagen kann man es ja nicht,aber möglich ist es doch oder?


----------



## Braamséry (5. Oktober 2009)

Ich habs vor kurzem so mal gelesen gehabt:

Garrosh ist der Meinung, dass nur die Tauren und die Orks stark genug sind um die Horde ehrenvoll zu vertreten.
(Abweichungen vom eigentl. satz inbegriffen, aba der inhalt stimmt so)


----------



## Matress (5. Oktober 2009)

Casp schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, gilt diese Sperre nur für einen bestimmten Teil Orgrimmars, das Herz quasi.
> Das mit den Trollen verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht... gehören doch genauso zur Horde wie die Tauren, bei Blutelfen und Untoten ist dies nicht der Fall.
> Garrosh wirkt irgendwie fast wie ein Tyrann (-> Monarchie), der mit Gewalt und großer Machtausübung, ähnlich einer Diktatur, über sein Volk herrschen will. Thrall war da eher der Demokrat. Natürlich stark übertrieben dargestellt!



Garrsoh 4 Kriegshäuptling!


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Oktober 2009)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich habs vor kurzem so mal gelesen gehabt:
> 
> Garrosh ist der Meinung, dass nur die Tauren und die Orks stark genug sind um die Horde ehrenvoll zu vertreten.
> (Abweichungen vom eigentl. satz inbegriffen, aba der inhalt stimmt so)



garrosh meint das nur tauren den orcs körperlich ebenbürtig sind deswegen dürfen wohl nur orcs und tauren in den inneren ring...mhh aber trolle sind auch nicht die schwächsten O_o sind fast so groß wie tauren und ziemlich kräftig gebaut.....garrosh spinnt :<

CAIRNE UND SAURFANG FTW


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. Oktober 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> ...und sicch eventuell gegen Garrosh auflehnen könnten.



Oh ja, ich verspüre rache für diesen orc... er stellt uns orc wachen zu unserer "Überwachung" nach undercity, das wird er noch einst bezahlen...
Genau, Sylvanas ergattert eine mächtige wache (frostmounre... quel'irgendwas...) und schmeisst die ganzen orcs wieder raus, eine solce wendung fände ich seeehr lustig^^


----------



## Teradas (5. Oktober 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich verspüre rache für diesen orc... er stellt uns orc wachen zu unserer "Überwachung" nach undercity, das wird er noch einst bezahlen...
> Genau, Sylvanas ergattert eine mächtige wache (frostmounre... quel'irgendwas...) und schmeisst die ganzen orcs wieder raus, eine solce wendung fände ich seeehr lustig^^


Achja.Blizzard ist doch immer für 'ne Überraschung gut.


----------



## Nordur (5. Oktober 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich verspüre rache für diesen orc... er stellt uns orc wachen zu unserer "Überwachung" nach undercity, das wird er noch einst bezahlen...
> Genau, Sylvanas ergattert eine mächtige wache (frostmounre... quel'irgendwas...) und schmeisst die ganzen orcs wieder raus, eine solce wendung fände ich seeehr lustig^^




Genau!
Ich hab' mir net damals einen Untoten gemacht, damit ich jetzt doch überall Orks in meiner Stadt sehn muss >.<


----------



## lord just (5. Oktober 2009)

also ersteinmal zu den wachen die in uc kommen werden. die gehören nicht zu garrosh sondern einfach zu den orcs. die korkron sind die elite kämpfer der orcs und kommern erst nach uc, wenn man die questreihe in der drachenöde und die schlacht um uc gemacht hat.

dann nochmals warum garrosh und nicht wer anderes.

also laut pc gamer reisen die anführer der horde und der allianz zurück in die alte welt, nachdem ja todesschwinge wiedergekommen ist. auf der heimreise wird dann das schiff auf dem thrall ist angegriffen und thrall wird gefangen genommen. auf den lost isles machen die dann kurz rast und treffen dort auf die goblins die dann thrall befreien und sich wieder auf den weg nach durotar machen und werden dann wieder von der allianz angegriffen und thrall wird wieder gefangen genommen.

nun steht die horde ohne anführer da und garrosh ergreift die macht. man darf nicht vergessen, dass garrosh so gut wie die ganze orc armee hinter sich stehen hat und es für ihn so ein leichtes wäre die macht an sich zu reißen. nachdem die beziehungen zwischen allianz und horde ja auch nicht mehr die besten sind und die allianz jetzt auch noch thrall entführt hat, werden es auch viele gut heißen, dass garrosh die macht an sich reißt.

an für sich ähnlich wie damals als hitler die macht an sich gerissen hat.


----------



## Norgrosh (6. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ein kämpfer der Horde!

Möge uns Kraft und  Ehre den sieg bringen!

Nieder mit den Elfen! Nieder mit den Untoten! 

( das mit den Trollen verstehe ich aber nicht ganz ^^ die sind als Schurken und Jäger doch sehr gut)


----------



## IIsanora (7. Oktober 2009)

naja genau genommen war Thrall im Herzen nie ein richtiger Orc, er brachte zwar einen gewissen inneren frieden aber viele vergessen was die horde ist, sie würde von der legion erschaffen um zu morden und um zu toten, sein vorgänger ogrim wählte ihm, da er genau das gegenteil von dem allem ist, damit er aus ihnen wieder das macht was sie einmal vor der legion war. Viele vergessen das die Orc die ihn Azeroth leben, die nachkommen derer sind die den krieg und der macht nach mehr gefolgt sind und alles verwüsteten haben, was sie angetroffen haben.

Thrall hat sie nach Kalindor gebracht, da er eine welt nach seinen bilde schaffen wollte, in der alle orc und ihre verbündete in freiheilt und frieden leben kann.
Natürlich war der blutzoll hoch aber er schafte es, seinen traum ogrimmar zu erschaffen. In grunde genommen war er es der sie immer zurückhielt und so viel kämpfe auswich, und mal erlich er war schon immer für mehr bestimmt, ja er soll wächter von irgendwas für irgendwas werde, das bast du ihm.

Nur ich denke aber nicht das er gehen wird ohne einen nachfolgter zu hinterlassen und mal ehrlich grom hin grom her aber garrosh ne da wehre alles für was er gestanden ist verloren.

ich kann mir vorstellen das er anspruch erheben wird das recht hat er und einige werden ihm folgen ( eher die älteren orc die noch die alte zeit des kämpfen kennen), aber die orc´s die immer treu und ehrlich zu thrall und seinen vorstellungen wahren wenden ihm nicht als Kriegshäuptling anerkennen.

es würden viel namen genant für ne mögliche nachfolge aber keinen der den weg thrall sowie den weg der wildheit orc´s hat, die orc´s müssen ihm als ehrenhaft, mutig, stark, weise und im kampf erprobt empfinden. muss es ein ganzer orc sein, es gibt da einen halb orc halb ogger, den jeder in der horde kennt und jeder weis seine von seiner grossen  macht, wie wehre es mit dem Champion der horde REXXAR dem bestienmeister.
ok er lebt wieder bei seinen clan, aber wen thrall ihm bittet , damit die horde nicht in den gierigen häden eines  garrosh kommt, denke ich wird er es auch machen wollen. und alle orc schätze ihm und vertrauen seinen urteil und für den ally vs. horde faktor, darf man nicht vergessen das rexxar kein freund der menschen ist und wen der König von sw denkt, er kann sich mit den orc´s anlegen, wir er sein blaues wunder erleben wie einst Admiral Proudmoore

man könnte einen Machtkampf als quest reihe machen, das es nicht so wie in ist sw ist       so der könig ist da




und das mit den auschliessen der anderen horde volker  were unter garrosh denk paar und vielleicht kann man das dan so machen das ein kurzer interner macht kampf entsteht in der man mit einer quest reihe einen neuen Kriegshäuptling ausruft   ( ich fand rexxar schon immer gut das war in W3 mein ieblings held)


----------



## Mondokawaki (7. Oktober 2009)

hmm also mal ausgenommen Saurfang stirbt würde ich nach Saurfang gerade noch Rexxar akzeptieren. Diesen Hosenscheißer Garrosh zu zu pushen is
ja schon ne unverschämtheit.


----------



## gerdmobach (7. Oktober 2009)

*Wenn Thrall einmal nicht mehr ist ... ist es auch nicht soooo schlimm ... ein Hordler mehr oder weniger mit all den Folgen die es mit sich bringt ... druff gesch.....*


----------



## Mondokawaki (7. Oktober 2009)

gerdmobach schrieb:


> *Wenn Thrall einmal nicht mehr ist ... ist es auch nicht soooo schlimm ... ein Hordler mehr oder weniger mit all den Folgen die es mit sich bringt ... druff gesch.....*



Puh da könnten wir immernochbesser auf euren Spastischen König Wrynn die Heulsuße verzichten, ich mein Thrall hat wenigstens Charakter.
Wrynn hat zwar nen Hals aber kein Rückrat ^^


----------



## Brahktal (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich amüsiere mich wirklich köstlich über die ganzen Hordenspieler, die einem viel zu weichen Warchief hinterhertrauern. Bzw. über all die jenigen, die denken, dass das ganze mimimi der User Blizzard in der Entwicklung ihrer eigenen Geschichte so stark beeinflusst.

WoW basiert auf 3 Spielen, die ihren Start 1994 hatten. Seit dem wird die Geschichte kontinuierlich entwickelt. Mich persönlich würde es freuen, auch wenn ich Allianz spiele, wenn ein Kampf um die Führung der Horde entbrennt. Thrall wird, nach seiner Gefangennahme durch die Allianz, vorgeworfen, dass er zu schwach ist. Garrosh tötet ihn am besten in einem Kampf oder Thrall wird schwer verletzt und aus der Horde gestoßen. Das wäre mal etwas, dass dem Namen World of Warcraft gerecht wird.
Das ist mittlerweile alles so weichgespült, dass ich kotzen könnte. Der König von Sturmwind kann ja gleich n Tütü tragen.

Warum kein Ausschluss in Stormwind kommt: ziemlich einfach Allianz ist nicht die Horde und anders zusammengewachsen.

Ich lasse mich da einfach mal von Blizzard überraschen. Finde es schade, dass so viele sich einer Weiterentwicklung entgegenstemmen. Aber das ist typisch für Deutschland


----------



## Sheeana (7. Oktober 2009)

Naja, dagegenstemmen weiß ich nicht. Ich persönlich finde Garrosh unerträglich, aber erstens kann aus ihm ja vielleicht noch was anständiges werden, er is ja noch jung... und zweitens finde ich gerade die Spannungen, die aufkommen wegen Garrosh (und auch Varian) echt klasse. Das bringt Leben ins Spiel, auch rein Rollenspiel-technisch, was man damit alles anfangen kann! So super.

Warum ich Garrosh unerträglich finde? Naja, spätestens nach den Questen im SChattenmondtal um die Litanei der Verdammnis, wo man mit Ornok Herzeleid und seinen Söhnen die Elemente reinigt, hat man kapiert, wie Orks waren, bevor die Legion kam. Hat sich einer mal die gelben Kommentare unter den Waffen, die man als Belohnung erhält durchgelesen? Unter einer steht "...wir vergießen nur Blut, wenn es nicht anders geht." Thrall war derjenige, der für die Orks ein "Back to the Roots" wollte (rein aus Lore-technischer Sicht, nicht aus WC1,2,3-Sicht natürlich), Garrosh will den Blutrausch zurück, so wie es ausssieht. Ich find schon, daß man darüber diskutieren kann, daß die Möglichkeit besteht, daß das nicht allen Orks gefällt und schon gar nicht allen Tauren. Bei den Trollen bin ich mir unschlüssig, die sind ja im Prinzip schon ein bißchen blutrünstiger, wenn sie nicht gerade tanzen und trommeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber gespannt sein darf man auf jeden Fall, ob das nun die Horde schwächt oder ob es einfach mal ein bißchen kracht, und dann wieder um so mehr aufwärts geht. 
LG


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (7. Oktober 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> Seit Blizzard negative Reaktionen von Spielerseits bekommen hat lässt sie das mit Cairns Tod wohl eher sein...



Ich finde es bescheuert, dass sich Blizzard sich in Sachen Lore von den Spielern beeinflussen lässt...das macht die Sache irgendwie weniger authentisch.
"Ihr wollt gerne Goblins spielen? Okay, das biegen wir hin"

suckt


----------



## ArcaneFrostFire (7. Oktober 2009)

IIsanora schrieb:


> Nur ich denke aber nicht das er gehen wird ohne einen nachfolgter zu hinterlassen und mal ehrlich grom hin grom her aber garrosh ne da wehre alles für was er gestanden ist verloren.



Wehrt euch nicht, Garrosh wird auf jeden Fall Kriegshäuptling. Wieso sonst wird er so in Szene gesetzt? Er führt die Kriegshymnenfeste in der Boreanischen Tundra, steht als Thralls engster Berater neben ihm im Kolosseum der Kreuzfahrer, begleitete ihn zum Treffen mit Varian Wrynn nach Theramore und nach Dalaran, um mit Rhonin über Ulduar zu sprechen. Und jedes(!) Mal provoziert er einen Kampf mit der Allianz, obwohl eigentlich ein Waffenstillstand ausgemacht wurde.
Ich versichere euch, dass der Fraktions-Encounter auf den Luftschiffen in der Raidinstanz der Eiskronenzitadelle auch von Garrosh losgetreten wird.

Die Horde ist gespalten: Die eine Hälfte glaubt an den beschwichtigenden Thrall, während ihn die andere Hälfte für zu schwach hält. Im Comic wurde bereits angedeutet, dass Garrosh und Thrall einen Kampf bis in den Tod um die Herrschaft über die Horde austragen werden. In drei Wochen kann ich euch hoffentlich mehr sagen, aber meine Prognose schon mal:

Thralls Kräfte übersteigen die von Garrosh und in einem fairen Kampf hätte er auch gewonnen. Allerdings wird es anders kommen: 
1) Garrosh triumphiert über Thrall, nachdem er ihm einen Schwächungstrank o.Ä. unterjubeln lassen hat.
2) Garrosh liegt bereits am Boden, Thrall gewährt Gnade. Garrosh fühlt den Zorn in sich aufwallen und schlägt Thrall in den Rücken.
3) Thrall wird von Cho'galls Schattenhammerklan geschwächt. Dieser profitiert ja davon, wenn Horde und Allianz sich bekriegen und gibt alles, um einen 'drohenden' Frieden zu verhindern. Mit einem Kriegshäuptling wie Garrosh wird es nie Frieden geben.


WoW lebt vom Konflikt zwischen Horde und Allianz. Auch wenn ich es in gewisser Weise bedaure, wir brauchen mehr Spannung zwischen den beiden Fraktionen.


----------



## Naho (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich wünsche mir schon seit langem wieder Open-PvP
Hoffe das kommt dann auch mit dem neuen Addon


----------



## Orksä1 (7. Oktober 2009)

bezweifel ich es gibt einen riesigen faktor der das zerstört naho und zwar fliegen in azeroth ! das aht das open pvp seid jeher eingedämmt seid bc raus is

back to topic: Erstens mir gefällt diese änderung überhaupt nicht da für mich Thrall die verkörperung der Horde ist er hat sie gegründet außerdem ist er einer der charismatischten figuren der ganze Lore
Allein das buch lord der clans muss man einfach gelesen haben . EIn viel besseren anführer wäre meiner ansicht nach der Gute Hochlord Saurfang, da er von dem waqs er so sagt thrall sehr ändlich is außerdem ist er weise. 

außerdem war thrall für mich der inbegriff eines orks seid wc3


----------



## Minastirit (7. Oktober 2009)

der chef der trolle steht doch 10meter neben thrall .. lasst die trolle rein! raus mit den barbie puppen ..

gibts sowas bei allianz auch? 
/vote 4 gnomeregan new alli hauptstadt und alienZ dürfen nid rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## numisel (8. Oktober 2009)

Mir scheint, dass einige einfach die vorherigen Posts nicht lesen wollen...

Thrall wird nicht getötet! Nach der Schlacht um Eiskrone segelen er und die anderen Anführer heimwärts. Auf dem Weg wird Thrall vom SI:7 entführt. Sie sollen ihn irgendwohin verfrachten, müssen aber einen kleinen Zwischenstopp bei den Lost Isles einlegen. Dort wird Thrall von den Gobbos befreit, wahrscheinlich aber direkt wieder gefangen genommen. Die Gobbos erzählen das dann sicher Garrosh, der dann mal eben zum "Notstandsherrscher" wird und die Horde für nen Moment umkrempelt.

Wahrscheinlich wird Cairne über den Verlust von Thrall und die neue Horde so bestürtzt und verletzt sein, dass er sich zurückzieht und seinem Sohn die Stellung überlässt (wer als Taure die Questtexte gelesen hat, weiss, dass Cairne das eigentlich schon lange vorhatte, nur auf den richtigen Moment gewartet hat).

Thrall wird wahrscheinlich irgendwo eingekerkert und erstmal verrotten lassen. Vielleicht muss man ihn im Zuge einer Allianzquestreihe verhören oder sowas. Dann kann es auch noch sein, dass man Thrall dann irgendwann auch wieder freibekommt (wahrscheinlich mit dem darauffolgenden Addon oder nem Monsterpatch), er dann bestürtzt feststellt, was Garrosh getan hat, und die Horde wieder übernehmen will. Und schon hat man einen super Konflikt.


Aber hey, ich als Taure kann mich nicht beschweren. ich mochte Thrall (Schamanen halten zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), aber irgendwie ist so ein kriegslustiger brauner Orc doch auch mal ne Abwechslung.


MfG
Numisel

P.S.: Da hat jemand vorher was von nem Schwert geschrieben, mit dem Silvanas Garrosh nen Kopf kürzer macht. Das ist bestimmt LÖWENZAHN!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sydies (11. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube ja, es liegt daran, das die trolle nicht der horde ihre treue geschworen haben, sondern thrall. er hat sie gerettet, ihm gilt die lebensschuld der trolle, nicht der gesamten horde.
thrall geht, das verhältnis der trolle, zur horde lockert sich. sie bleiben verbündete, aber sind keine engen freunde mehr.
wie klingt das?


----------



## Georan (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab grad auf wow-europe.com bei der Beschreibung von Jaina folgendes gelesen:


> eine hitzige Begegnung _zwischen König Varian Wrynn und Garrosh Höllschrei_ zu entschärfen, bei der es sich um die mysteriöse Entdeckung eines uralten Gottes unter der Titanenstadt Ulduar drehte. Den Frieden zwischen diesen _*beiden starrsinnigen Anführern der Fraktionen*_ zu wahren, ist keine leichte Aufgabe, doch Jaina hat sich ganz dem Ziel verschrieben



steht also schon fest, dass Garrosh übernimmt?


----------



## klein-C'Tuin (11. Oktober 2009)

Also meiner Ansicht nach lassen sie die übrigen Hordebosse vom werten Garrosh etwas viel vorschreiben: er ersätzt alle wachen von UC durch seine persöhnliche Leibgarde und sichert sich somit die Kontrolle. Ich vermute mal Cairne hätte eine Einwände gehabt der wäre stuzig geworden, also wird der schlichtweg entsorgt und das wird dann als Verrat hingestellt, Folge: Der Sohnemann wird eingesetzt und hat dank mangelnder Erfahrung Garrosh nichts entgegenzusätzen. Und anstadt das Trolle, Untote und Blutelven zur Allianz wechseln oder sich zumindest von der Horde trennen lassen sie es sich gefallen nichtmal mehr in die "Hordehauptstadt" gelassen zu werden. Meinermeinung nach ist das defenitiv zu viel Orcs sind zwar die vorherrschende Macht der Horde aber das geht ganz klar nicht .. und schreit(wie kann es anders sein) nach:Revolution 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Oktober 2009)

Hoffentlich machen Thrall und Jaina dann n neues, friedliches Bündnis, zusammen mit den Druiden von Cenarius und den Paladienen Der Dämmerung und ziehen gegen Deathwing zu Felde. 
Ich mein, auf Klassen-Ebene ist das ja schon möglich (Druiden->Cenarius, Schurken->Rabenhold, Todesritter->Klingen, Magier->Kirimtor, Druiden->Dämmerung, Schamanen->Irdener Ring, etc...), Warum nich auch allgemein?


----------



## numisel (12. Oktober 2009)

> steht also schon fest, dass Garrosh übernimmt?



Kurz und knapp, JA!

Denn das ist eines der Gerüchte gewesen, was bestätigt wurde. Im gegensatz zu der Theorie, dass Cairne getötet wird. Wie ich ja ein paar Posts weiter oben schon gesagt habe, ich denk eher, dass er das macht, was er die ganze Zeit schon vorhatte: er geht in den RUhestand und man trifft ihn ein oder zweimal vielleicht nochmal irgendwo in der Wildnis in ner einsamen Hütte. Denn das ist genau das, was er schon seit Gründung und Stabilisierung der Horde vorhatte.




> er ersätzt alle wachen von UC durch seine persöhnliche Leibgarde und sichert sich somit die Kontrolle



Falsch, denn das sind nicht die persönlichen Leibwachen von garrosh, des sind die Kor'kron. Das ist so ca. wie die GSG 9 der Horde. Und die GSG 9 ist auch nicht die Privatleibwache von der Angie. Sie beschützen das Volk vor gewaltsamen Übergriffen. Und eben das machen die Kor'kron.
Und wenn man die Questreihe mit der UC-Schlacht gemacht hat, wird man merken, dass da viele UC-Wachen verpulvert worden sind. Gut, ok, da stehen im Moment welche. Aber ich denk mal, das werden die so begründen, dass die Kor'kron als "Aushilfswachen" fungieren, da die alten Wachen korrumpiert oder vernichtet wurden.




> lassen sie es sich gefallen nichtmal mehr in die "Hordehauptstadt" gelassen zu werden



Wo steht denn bitte, dass OG die Hauptstadt der Horde ist? Die Orcs lassen die anderen Völker nur in ihre Städte, genau wie es in Undercity, Thunderbluff und Silvermoon der Fall ist. Nur hat sich Garrosh halt jetzt gesagt: "Ok, bauen wir mal ne Muckibude in Ogrimmar, aber nur für die, die die Gewichte auch heben können." Ich weiss ja nicht, warum alle das soo tragisch sehen, dass die Trolle, Untoten und Blutelfen (und wahrscheinlich dann auch die Gobbos) in einen TEIL der ORK-Hauptstadt nicht reindürfen...
Die Blutelfen und Untoten haben ja eigentlich ein eigenes Bündnis untereinander und sind nur zum Zweck der gemeintschaft in der Horde, die Trolle wurden schon oft genug erklärt, und die Gobbos sind einfach nur profitgeil.


Aber die Idee mit dem neuen Bund, in dem jede Klasse vertreten ist, find ich gut. Nur wird dieser Bund dann wahrscheinlich erst beim Endkampf gegen Sargeras entstehen, quasi als Entlösung der ganzen Kloppereien. Die Rassen werden auf die Bündnisse aufgeteilt und leben untereinander friedlich und zufrieden, wenn Sargeras tot ist und alle happy sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So long
Numisel


----------



## Nimbe (12. Oktober 2009)

hm also das Garrosh den "Chefsessel" übernimmt find ich nicht schlecht, er is zwar bisschen kriegerisch aber Ork halt und ich denke nicht, dass er die Horde ins verderbnis stürzen wird. 

Ich persönlich finde den teil der angeblich in og kommen soll , in den keine untote , trolleund elfen reinkommen dürfen völlig akzeptabel, denn die sind ja nicht so gut mit den orks verbandelt wie wir tauren sind ja nur bei der Horde weil sie sonst net überlebensfähig wären, denn das erste Bündnis wurde mit den tauren geschlossen.

Thrall wird denk ich  auch entführt oder so aber sicherlich nicht nächster Wächter von Tirisfal!!!  das waren bisher AUSNAHMSLOS Menschnen die letzen 2 wahren Aegwyn (btw. die erste und einzige Frau) und ihr Sohn Medhiv (er war zwar von Sargeras bessesen, aber das is ne andere Geschichte) Die Wächter von Tirisfal haben zurzeit nichts mehr zu melden (bin gar net sicher ob der Rat der Tirisfalen noch existiert, oder ob er mit Cataklysm wieer auflebt, den so stark wurde Azeroth schon lange nich mehr bedroht)

und zu den Theme tauren-Häuptling:
ja der Sohn wird denk ich ziemlich sicher übernehmen, denn Cairne wollte schons eit langen an seinem Sohn übergeben, er sucht/suchte nur nach den richtigen Augenblick,, der is mit Cataklysm anscheinend gekommen



und nur mal so nebenbei: warum müsst ihr dauernd so rumspekulieren??

1. Wartet das Addon ab da erfahrt ihr alles und zwar genau und detailiert, so das man alles schön zusammenhängend erklären kann, was hier zurzeit abläuft sind nur einzelne Brocken die Blizz raushaut und ihr modeliert es zu einen instabilen Haufen

2. mehr als 80% von euch kennen denk ich nicht mal die Geschichte von WOW geschweige  sie lesen questtexte, also wunderts mich, dass ihr euch so brenend für die ganzen gerüchte interrisiert auf einmal^^

3. JA  ich finde es toll das Garrosh neuer Häuptling ist solange Thrall weg ist, endlich mal einer der sich nix gefallen läst!
 vote 4 auslöschung der Allianz auf Kalimdor 
Kalimdor gehört uns aus Ende kein Kompromis mehr!

auch und noch was ich hoffe er schiebt die Blutelfen zur Allianz rüber und angelt sich die Worgen


LOK´THAR OGAR!!  FÜR DIE HORDE!!


----------



## Bluebarcode (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich mein ich hab mich nciht so extensiv mit der geschichte der Horde auseinander gesetzt - aber vllt verrät garrosh ja Thrall zugunsten der Krone. Das würde die wachsende verfeindung innerhalb der Horde erklären, und da es auch im interesse der allianz wäre, könnte ich mir vorstellen dass in einem Raid der Thrall wieder befreit werden würde - das wär doch mal geil =)

Könnte man eine super questreihe machen, wo man zuerst den verrat herausfinden muss, dann irgendwie den aufenthaltsort von Thrall ausspionieren muss um ihn dann zu befreien und fürstlich belohnt zu werden ;D

(verzeiht mir wenn das geschichtlich so gar nicht möglich ist..wär trotzdem toll!)


----------



## numisel (16. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich das weiss, wird es so kommen, dass Cataklysm da ansetzt, wo WotLK aufhört. Also die Anführer fahren nach der Schlacht nach Hause, um zu feiern. Das Schiff von Thrall wird gekapert und Garrosh ernennt sich zum "Notfallherrscher". Ob er den Status wieder abgibt, wenn Thrall wiederkommt, ist natürlich fraglich...

Aber von Verrat würd ich mal nicht ausgehen. Denn wenn das rauskäme, hätte Garrosh einen Großteil der Horde gegen sich, weil viele mit Thrall gut können. So ist er halt einfach nur der Notfallboss, der mal eben solange wie Thrall weg ist, Chef ist.


----------



## Keksemacher (16. Oktober 2009)

numisel schrieb:


> weil viele mit Thrall gut können.


Und viele auch nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Oktober 2009)

Darkguard3000 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde den teil der angeblich in og kommen soll , in den keine untote , trolleund elfen reinkommen dürfen völlig akzeptabel, denn die sind ja nicht so gut mit den orks verbandelt wie wir tauren sind ja nur bei der Horde weil sie sonst net überlebensfähig wären, *denn das erste Bündnis wurde mit den tauren geschlossen.
> *



das stimmt nicht  das erste bündnis hatten die orks mit den darkspear trollen


----------



## numisel (16. Oktober 2009)

An sich hast du Recht, Lachmann, aber irgendwie auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil die Darkspear haben Thrall die Treue geschworen, nicht der Horde. Sie sind dann zwar mit der Horde mit, aber an sich ist der, der das Bündnis aufrecht hält, Thrall.
Und die Tauren, allen voran der Bloodhoof-Clan, haben sich der Horde angeschlossen, weil sie in ihnen ein gutes Bündnis zum Überleben sahen. Ohne die Orcs wäre dieser Taurenclan ausgerottet worden von den Zentauren.

Also habt ihr an sich beide Recht. Und die Orcs und Tauren dürfen da nur rein, weil Garrosh sie für die Stärksten der Horde hält. Wird wahrscheinlich ne Art Kaserne oder sowas sein.


----------



## killahunter (16. Oktober 2009)

searinus schrieb:


> Seit Blizzard negative Reaktionen von Spielerseits bekommen hat lässt sie das mit Cairns Tod wohl eher sein...



Cairns Tod??? Hab ich was verpasst? Wo kann man das nachlesen, dass er stirbt??


----------



## leckaeis (23. Oktober 2009)

In UC dienen die Kor'Kron nicht nur zur "Aushilfe". Um es mal mit den Worten des Aufsehers zu ebschreiben, der nun im Apothekerviertel herum schleicht 

_"Ihr dürft nicht mal auf den Boden spucken, ohne meine Erlaubnis._

Auch die Wachen ansich sagen einem, dass sie aus Misstrauensgründen dort sind. 

Um etwas klar zu stellen : Es war Thrall, der die Kor'Kron da postiert hat, *nicht* Garrosh. 
Anscheinend wurde ihm das ganze doch irgendwie zu heiß.

___________

So ungern ich es auch zugebe, aber ich denke das Garrosh der Herrscher bleiben wird, auch wenn Thrall aus seiner Gefangenschaft zurück kehrt. Warum? 

Die "einzige" Anführerin die, neben Thrall und Garrosh, noch was zu sagen hat ist Sylvanas. Lor'Themar und seine Berater haben sich meines Wissens noch nie groß um die Politik der Horde gekümmert. Alles was sie wollten war ein Platz unter ihnen. 
Und Baine .. Naja ich weiss nicht, ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das er ein all zu gewichtiges Stimmrecht hat, wenn er den Platz seines Vaters einnimmt.
Vol'Jin ist vermutlich der Einzige "alte Hase" der zu Thrall halten würde.

Übrig bleibt also noch Sylvanas, und von ihrem Charakter und ihrem Temperament ausgehend würde ich mal sagen das sie sich eher auf Garrosh's Seite stellt. Eine offensive Horde ist ihr einfach lieber ..


Ich persönlich bin gegen Garrosh und werde den Teufel ihn zu verteidigen wenn die Allianz Orgrimmar angreift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Achillesdm (23. Oktober 2009)

Da wirst du nicht der einzige sein wenn die Gerüchte mit Cairnes Tod stimmen, als Taure hätte man dann definitiv keine Veranlassung OG bei nem Allyangriff zu verteidigen. Das dürfte eh spannend werden wenn das so mit Garrosh und Cairne kommt, den defacto liefe das auf die Spaltung der Horde oder die Isolation der Orcs hinaus. Das Bündniss zwischen Tauren und Orcs beruht zum grossen Teil auf der Freundschaft zwischen Thrall und Cairne, wenn beide weg sind werden die Tauren sich erstmal um sich und ihre Stämme kümmern und net um die Orcs. Die Trolle werden vom Misstrauen Garrosh auch net grad sonderlich begeistert sein besonders da sie eigentlich Thrall verpflichtet sind und von unseren Untoten und Blutelfen wollen wir garnicht erst reden die kochen eh ihr eigenes Süppchen da auf dem anderen Kontinent und sehen in der Horde mehr nen Zweckbündniss als alles andere. Wenn Garrosh denen auf die Füsse tritt könnten die schnell zu dem Schluss kommen das sie stark genug sind um ihre Positionen alleine zu halten besonders da auch die Allianz net frei von Problemen ist und mit den Umweltänderungen und den neuen Verbündeten genug Spass an der Backe hat.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde es schon traurig das mein lieblingsorc die Horde verlässt . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dann soll auch noch der alte sympatische cairne gehen ...
Und was kriegen wir dafür?Einen Aggro Schweine-Orc der alles niedermetzelt was ihm in den weg kommt .

Jetzt geht das Allianzler klischee das die Hordis die pösen sind wirklich auf ... dabei können wir auch nett sein !Naja so lange Vol´jin und Rexxar bleiben , werde ich der Horde nicht in den Rücken fallen .
Aber irgendwie ist es kein schöner gedanke von einem sonderschul-orc mit nem IQ von 60 angeführt zu werden .


----------



## Kramatieklärher (23. Oktober 2009)

mal so nebenbei noch nä kleiner frage...

Fänted ihr es nicht auch total genial wen Rexxar der neue anführer der Horde wird?


----------



## Tinaru (23. Oktober 2009)

hallo leute! ich hab jetz nicht alle 9 seiten gelesen um nen comment abzugeben...soweit ich weiß startet garrosh ein komplott...er lässt thrall entführen, wird dadurch zum kreigshäuptling der horde, da er cairn umbringen lässt weil dieser nach thrall für den fähigsten anführer gehalten wird. thrall wird dann mit hilfe von malfurion sturmgrimm befreit, was danach passieren soll weiß ich leider nicht...garrosh lässt og umbauen (direkter durchgang nach azshara neue kreigstürme etc) ich denke das sich alles wieder zum normalen einfinden, garrosh als verräter entlarvt und ins exil gejagt oder bewusstlos ins verlies von sturmwind gebracht und dann gibts da auch ne hero variante wie für dm und bsf. ich hoffe auch , dass die allianz so etwas nicht erleben muss, da dann alles zum einheitsbrei mir anderer verpackung verkommt. ich hoffe wir allies stellen dann was geiles zusammen mit dem oberdruiden malfurion an..wäre echt nice.

tante edith meint: die allies haben zwar den etwas komischen anführer aber wenn man sich mal anguckt was der gute so über sich ergehen lassen musste, ist mir klar das er eig keinen mehr außer aus seinen eigenen reihen bei sich haben mödchte, aber ich gebe zu, dass ist ansichtssache und mein boss ist eh der liebe bronzebart und die wunderschöne tyrande...wayne also^^


----------



## leckaeis (23. Oktober 2009)

Rexxar ist glaub ich eher ein Einzelgänger, denke nicht das der der neue Kriegsthäuptling werden wollen würde.

@Tinaru


König Varian ist blind genung um die ganze Allianz damit zu ruinieren. Ihr seid mit dem "Helden" nicht besser dran als wir mit Garrosh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tinaru (23. Oktober 2009)

hallo leute! ich hab jetz nicht alle 9 seiten gelesen um nen comment abzugeben...soweit ich weiß startet garrosh ein komplott...er lässt thrall entführen, wird dadurch zum kreigshäuptling der horde, da er cairn umbringen lässt weil dieser nach thrall für den fähigsten anführer gehalten wird. thrall wird dann mit hilfe von malfurion sturmgrimm befreit, was danach passieren soll weiß ich leider nicht...garrosh lässt og umbauen (direkter durchgang nach azshara neue kreigstürme etc) ich denke das sich alles wieder zum normalen einfinden, garrosh als verräter entlarvt und ins exil gejagt oder bewusstlos ins verlies von sturmwind gebracht und dann gibts da auch ne hero variante wie für dm und bsf. ich hoffe auch , dass die allianz so etwas nicht erleben muss, da dann alles zum einheitsbrei mir anderer verpackung verkommt. ich hoffe wir allies stellen dann was geiles zusammen mit dem oberdruiden malfurion an..wäre echt nice.

tante edith meint: die allies haben zwar den etwas komischen anführer aber wenn man sich mal anguckt was der gute so über sich ergehen lassen musste, ist mir klar das er eig keinen mehr außer aus seinen eigenen reihen bei sich haben mödchte, aber ich gebe zu, dass ist ansichtssache und mein boss ist eh der liebe bronzebart und die wunderschöne tyrande...wayne also^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. Oktober 2009)

leckaeis schrieb:


> Rexxar ist glaub ich eher ein Einzelgänger, denke nicht das der der neue Kriegsthäuptling werden wollen würde.


Die groesste gruppe, in der er sich jemals aufgehalten hat, war glaub ich 14 Leute^^


----------



## No_ones (25. Oktober 2009)

das solltense bei den allis aber auch machen sturmwind --> nur menschen und gnome ^.^ ( ich bin ein gnom hehe ) zutritt haben


----------



## _xXTheTruthXx_ (25. Oktober 2009)

Wenns bei den Menschen auch so ne Sperrre geben soll, dann dürften da auch nur Menschen und höchstens noch Zwerge rein.
Aber soweit ich weiß gabs nen Bluepost, dass es keine Pläne gibt, Hordler aus Orgrimmar auszuschließen, wenn sie nicht Orks oder Tauren sind. 
Wenn ich hier so die Comments lese wie z.b. '' Wieso denn Garrosh!?'', dann fällt mir wieder ein, dass ziemlich wenige die Warcraft History kennen. Garrosh is der Sohn von Grom Hellscream, Thralls bestem Freund, der Mannoroth getötet hat, gestorben ist und so die Horde vor Mannoroth's Blutfluch befreit hat. Also Garrosh hätte schon ne Berechtigung dder Warchief zu werden. Dass er wie Varian Wrynn ein Hitzkopf ist, und einen dicken krieg gegen die Allianz führen kann, ist ja allseits bekannt.


----------



## numisel (27. Oktober 2009)

Klar hat Garrosh ne Berechtigung, Kriegshäuptling zu werden.
Aber auch einige andere haben diese:

- Saurfang, langjähriger Oberbefehlshaber der Ogrimmarlegion, einer der wenigen, die die Zeit auf Draenor noch kennen, ein erfahrener Stratege und Diplomat, kann auch gerne mal im Untergrund agieren (und nicht zu vergessen, er hat einen Roundhousekick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=26339#1305657 )

- Voi'jin, ebenfalls seit längerem Gefährte von Thrall, auch ein guter Krieger, durch die Funktion als Thralls Berater mit dessen Aufgabe vertraut, hat das Volk der Trolle hinter sich

- Rexxar, ein eher schwacher Kandidat, da er die Menschenmassen eher meidet, aber dennoch ein fähiger Kämpfer, ein gutes Vorbild als Anführer, gut für diplomatische Reisen, weil er relativ unparteiisch ist

Und das sind jetzt nur mal drei, die eher was mit den Orcs zu tun haben. Da könnte jetzt noch Silvanas mit rein und was weiss ich noch wer alles.

Fakt ist, Garrosh wird es! Daran lässt sich nicht rütteln. Und ich werde weiterhin meine Blitze für die Horde erheben! LOK'THAR OGAR!


----------



## Thaedor (10. November 2009)

Soweit ich weis, waren die Orcs auf Draenor ein friedliches Volk, das sich auf die Jagd gerichtet hat (Ähnlich, wie die Tauren). Sie haben sogar mit den Draenei gehandelt, bis Kil´Jaeden die Dreanei (wegen Velen) aufgespürt hat und die Orcs dazu benutzt hat die Draenei zu vernichten. Soviel zu denen die meinen Orcs sin von Natur aus blutrünstig.
Nach den Niederlagen gegen die Allianz in den beiden Kriegen ums Dunkle Portal (WC1+2) wurde Thrall Kriegshäuptling und versuchte, aus den Orcs wieder ein friedliches Volk zu formen. Dabei wurde er meiner Meinung nach von mehreren Fronten behindert:
1. Die Allianz, die in den Orcs nur das Verderbte Volk sehen, das vernichtet gehört und
2. Orcs in den eigenen Reihen, die die beiden Niederlagen nicht vergessen wollen und auf Rache sinnen.
So ist nun mal die Story. Selbst wenn Thrall Kriegshäuptling bliebe würde es Krieg geben. Warum? Weil auf dem Thron der Menschen ein König sitzt, der mit aller Macht den Tod Thralls und aller Mitglieder der Horde will. So kommt jetzt mit Garrosh der passende Gegenpart.

/flame on


----------

